# 2011 Braves!



## bfriendly

Time to get back into the Sports Forum, since we finally have something that Matters!!  (to me anywho)

I am watching the Bravos getting whooped up on by the Phils right now, but I am loving just seeing them on the field, season opener is THURSDAY! 

 This is my first look at the Braves this year-I hate exhibition games

MAN AM I PSYCHED!!

WOOO HOOOO go BRAVES!!

Am I the only one excited about this?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

no, you're not.


----------



## fredw

I'm ready for some Braves baseball.


----------



## Jranger

I'm not real excited by a few of the players we kept though...
Wife and I are looking at maybe getting season tickets this year. Full season is just to many games and half season is good, but no Sunday games or playoff ticket options. I'm ready for the opener though!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Jranger said:


> I'm not real excited by a few of the players we kept though...
> Wife and I are looking at maybe getting season tickets this year. Full season is just to many games and half season is good, but no Sunday games or playoff ticket options. I'm ready for the opener though!



I've thought about doing it, but I don't have any friends that want to join me.  My other problem is I don't work in-town anymore so I think getting to games will be harder to justify.


----------



## Nitram4891

bfriendly said:


> Time to get back into the Sports Forum, since we finally have something that Matters!!  (to me anywho)
> 
> I am watching the Bravos getting whooped up on by the Phils right now, but I am loving just seeing them on the field, season opener is THURSDAY!
> 
> This is my first look at the Braves this year-I hate exhibition games
> 
> MAN AM I PSYCHED!!
> 
> WOOO HOOOO go BRAVES!!
> 
> Am I the only one excited about this?



I am.  I heard your big buddy is a fan too...


----------



## DSGB

I'm excited! 

Ready to see what Freeman can do and Uggla in a Braves uni. 

Hoping McClouth can turn things around this year. 

Lineup should have some pop, but not a lot of speed.


----------



## Jranger

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I've thought about doing it, but I don't have any friends that want to join me.  My other problem is I don't work in-town anymore so I think getting to games will be harder to justify.



Let me know if you get serious about tickets. Might end up trying to find someone to split a season so playoff tickets are available.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I like the decision made on getting roster down to 25 especially the bench players.  I like this team and i look for ONE MO BAT coming in during the season.


----------



## Horns

I can't wait for the season to start! My only worry is the defense scares me. They had 32 errors in 31 ST games. I think Chipper and Nate will bounce back and Uggla will be huge.


----------



## emusmacker

No, not really!


----------



## bkl021475

I can't wait! 
Go Braves!!!


----------



## Resica

I can't wait!
Go Phils!!!


----------



## drhunter1

Resica said:


> I can't wait!
> Go Phils!!!



Don't start none and their won't be none.


Everybody has crowned the Phils with the title. If I were a Phillies fan, I would be a bit worried about that.


----------



## fishinbub

drhunter1 said:


> Everybody has crowned the Phils with the title. If I were a Phillies fan, I would be a bit worried about that.



Yep. Being a pre-season favorite is a dangerous situation.  Oswalt, Hallady, and Lee aren't exactly spring chickens. With such a horrendous bullpen, they are in a position where they'll need need a tremendous amount of innings from 33 and 34yr old pitchers...


----------



## emusmacker

Go Yankees, ready for real baseball.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Nitram4891 said:


> I am.  I heard your big buddy is a fan too...


----------



## Resica

drhunter1 said:


> Don't start none and their won't be none.
> 
> 
> Everybody has crowned the Phils with the title. If I were a Phillies fan, I would be a bit worried about that.



Nothing I can do about any of that so I'll just pull for them  like usual!!


----------



## Nitram4891

Nice walkoff HR tonight for the backups ( =  Man it feels good to listen to baseball on the long drive home from hunting.


----------



## bfriendly

Nitram4891 said:


> I am.  I heard your big buddy is a fan too...



YESSIR!

I hope the team gets to the playoffs..............if we do, that means the season itself will be more fun than if we dont
GO BRAVES!


----------



## paddlin samurai

My two favo right teams will be in the fall classic the Bravos and Bosoxs.  Man iam ready for both teams to lay the wood down on the Phils and hated Yanks.


----------



## Nitram4891

2-1 entering the game this afternoon versus the brew crew.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

ugh... thats the problem with going on first movement...


----------



## Nitram4891

How about that "single"  by McCann yesterday that he bounced off the outfield wall ...he hit that ball really hard.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

well, looks like we've lost our streaming stations...


----------



## Nitram4891

Good inning by beachy to keep the score 0-0 after the lead off double.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

man, Weeks is killing it this year.  That's his 3rd homer.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

and Prado delivers!

and then Uggla gives us the lead!


----------



## DSGB

When did Uggla start hitting line drive homers? 

They roughed up Saito, for sure.


----------



## DSGB

Kimbrel strikes out the side! Nasty!

He got Betancourt twice. LOL


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Kimbrel is definitely answering the challenge.  I can't wait to hear what his "walk-in" song is going to be in Turner Field.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Come on Nate just make contact man and stop swinging for the fences brother.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nate has a hit in 3 of the first 4 games.

He doesn't look great by any stretch, but he's a whole lot better than last year.  The way he's playing right now, he won't prevent us from winning.  Would love to see him swap places with Heyward in the lineup though.

I loved Uggla on that hanging slider.  He took his step, then had to wait on the pitch and then had to basically hit it with nothing but arms and still snuck it over the wall.  Love it.


----------



## bkl021475

Kimbrel has looked really good so far!


----------



## paddlin samurai

u cant hit in the 2 hole striking out like he does


----------



## DSGB

Fredi is trying to show Nate that he has confidence in his abilities. He has the speed and skills to hit in the No. 2 spot, and Jason can drive in more runs hitting behind Chipper, Mac, and Uggla. If Nate starts to struggle like last year, then move him down in the lineup. I've been as frustrated with him as anyone, but am willing give him a chance to prove himself again.


----------



## bkl021475

DSGB said:


> Fredi is trying to show Nate that he has confidence in his abilities. He has the speed and skills to hit in the No. 2 spot, and Jason can drive in more runs hitting behind Chipper, Mac, and Uggla. If Nate starts to struggle like last year, then move him down in the lineup. I've been as frustrated with him as anyone, but am willing give him a chance to prove himself again.



How long do the Braves stick it out with him this season? I hope he turns it around but we need someone in scoring position. I know it's hindsight but would have loved to had Infante batting second.


----------



## DSGB

bkl021475 said:


> How long do the Braves stick it out with him this season? I hope he turns it around but we need someone in scoring position. I know it's hindsight but would have loved to had Infante batting second.



He's there until he starts struggling and costs the team games. While he has struck out five times (leads team), he's also scored four runs (leads team). His numbers are currently better than Uggla and Freeman, FWIW.


----------



## Jranger

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Nate has a hit in 3 of the first 4 games.
> 
> He doesn't look great by any stretch, but he's a whole lot better than last year.  The way he's playing right now, he won't prevent us from winning.  Would love to see him swap places with Heyward in the lineup though.
> 
> I loved Uggla on that hanging slider.  He took his step, then had to wait on the pitch and then had to basically hit it with nothing but arms and still snuck it over the wall.  Love it.



Probably the strongest arms in National League though...
Really excited to see him in a Braves Jersey. 
Not sure what to say about Nate in the #2 spot... Confusing me to say the least. He wasn't a guy that hit a lot of base hits was he? Seemed like when he was on, he was going yard.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Jranger said:


> Probably the strongest arms in National League though...
> Really excited to see him in a Braves Jersey.
> Not sure what to say about Nate in the #2 spot... Confusing me to say the least. He wasn't a guy that hit a lot of base hits was he? Seemed like when he was on, he was going yard.



Uggla is definitely a Popeye clone.

The McLouth/Heyward batting order has been the most talked about issue of the year, by far.  Like I said, I'm fine with it right now, though I do not think it is ideal.  I'd rather have a high OBP guy in the 2 hole than have someone's idea of what "tools" a 2 hitter is supposed to have.

I agree with you JRanger, that McLouth is not a great contact, slap the ball, move the runner over, type of hitter.  He is a doubles hitter who strikes out a lot.  He is batting #2 because of Fredi's thinking that "since he's kinda fast, he needs to be at the top."  Speed is way down the list of attributes I want for my top of the order guys.


----------



## DSGB

He'll need to increase his OBP if he wants to stay there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to see the Braves still have a winning season.  Sorry to see injuries already setting in with JJ.  Wonder who's next???  Glad to see some good Atlanta pitching yesterday along with Hudson & Lowe having good 1st starts.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, only 2 hits today by Braves McLouth & Uggla in a losing effort to give Milwaukee their 1st win of the season.


----------



## DSGB

Some tough luck for Lowe giving up the one run. Both hits being just out of reach. 
Braves played some good defense, with the exception of Heyward misjudging the ball. They definitely got themselves out of a jam by getting Morgan and Braun at the plate after having runners on the corners with no outs. Nice throws by Uggla and Prado. 
The bullpen did their job again. Too bad the hitting was non-existent. Only two strikeouts (both by Hinske), but not a lot of hard-hit balls.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Gallardo was really good yesterday.  Not a whole lot you can do when a pitcher is inducing ground balls like that.


----------



## paddlin samurai

One mo bat, one mo bat...


----------



## Arrow3

Good way to start tonight!!


----------



## bkl021475

Yeah Chipper was gunned down at home, but the double was a thing of beauty!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Well we can see why Beachy won the 5th spot over Minor...


----------



## DSGB

Heyward's big blast wasn't enough to overcome Minors struggles. The Brew Crew got a little help from home plate ump Bill Miller. Maybe a make-up call for the play on Gomez?
Chipper getting gunned down at the plate in the first proved costly. I thought the ball was hit too hard to send him in that situation. They would have had runners at the corners with one out and then Chipper scores easily on Uggla's fly ball to right. Hindsight is 20/20.

Another day game with Hanson on the bump.


----------



## Jranger

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Well we can see why Beachy won the 5th spot over Minor...



Minor didn't really impress me much last season either. I hope it's just rookie jitters. Between Minor and Hanson, we're gonna need a better infield than we had last night...


----------



## paddlin samurai

iam still excited about this team.


----------



## DSGB

Nothing doin' in the 1st for the Braves. McClouth (single) and Uggla (walk) LOB.

Chipper gets the day off, Prado starting at 3rd, Young in left.

McCann in the 3-hole with Uggla batting clean-up.


----------



## DSGB

Dangit! Two run bomb by Braun.


----------



## DSGB

Tied at two on Prado's 2-run base knock.


----------



## drhunter1

Lost again. Offense aint exactly clicking.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

rough trip through milwaukee for sure.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, sorry to see the Braves lose 3 out of 4 in the Brewer series, with a 3 game losing streak, slipping to a losing record, 3W & 4L.  C'mon Atlanta, lets get back to winning.  Hope nobody gets hurt anytime soon.  At least the Braves get to go up against the Mets next with their own 2 game losing streak who lost to the Phillies today big time 8 to 0.


----------



## Jranger

Man...where to begin. Get rid of Hanson & Minor. Infield looks like it needed about 3 more weeks of drills

I don't think I saw Prado miss as many balls all last season as I've seen off Ugla's glove this series. I know he's a huge hitter for the line-up and I'm glad we have him, but I didn't know his range wasn't what we're use to out of Prado. As much as I want to like Young. I think he's a hole in the line-up...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At least the Braves get to go up against the Mets next with their own 2 game losing streak who lost to the Phillies today big time 8 to 0.



the Braves have the Phillies next, tomorrow night at the Ted.


----------



## Jranger

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the Braves have the Phillies next, tomorrow night at the Ted.



Gonna be ugly if we don't do get it together. Any thoughts on the batting order?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the Braves have the Phillies next, tomorrow night at the Ted.



Oops, my bad.  Guess I was looking at a week from tomorrow, Friday April 15th. 

http://braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl#m=4&y=2011

Uh-oh, 1st place Phils are hot with a winning record 4W-1L followed by a series with the 2nd place Marlins before the Mets in 2 Fridays from now.  Tough week of games coming.


----------



## livetohunt

Same problem as last year..No offense...If you aren't willing to spend the money then things will not change...The offense was bad last year, and they are worse this year with Infante and Lee gone..


----------



## Muddyfoots

One week in and y'all are ready to abandon ship?

Give it time. It will come around.

The BoSox are 0-6.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the Braves have the Phillies next, tomorrow night at the Ted.



I'll be there!


----------



## livetohunt

Muddyfoots said:


> One week in and y'all are ready to abandon ship?
> 
> Give it time. It will come around.
> 
> The BoSox are 0-6.



I was off the ship when I saw the off season moves the braves made...


----------



## DSGB

The Phillies have had the advantage of playing at home to start the season, while the Braves went 3-4 on the road. There are only a couple teams right now with a winning record on the road. Like Muddyfoots said, Boston is 0-6. I'm not ready to panic just yet. This series will be a "measuring stick" as Chipper called it, and we have the benefit of not having to face Halladay.


----------



## Jranger

Muddyfoots said:


> One week in and y'all are ready to abandon ship?
> 
> Give it time. It will come around.
> 
> The BoSox are 0-6.



I was ready to throw in Hanson and Minor last season too...
Other than that I'm still happy with what we have.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

livetohunt said:


> Same problem as last year..No offense...If you aren't willing to spend the money then things will not change...The offense was bad last year, and they are worse this year with Infante and Lee gone..



the Braves were 3rd in the NL in scoring last year.

you think Uggla and Freeman is a downgrade from Infante and Lee?


----------



## livetohunt

you think Uggla and Freeman is a downgrade from Infante and Lee?  [/QUOTE]

Yes, here are some 2011 stats..

http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/NL/2011.shtml


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

livetohunt said:


> you think Uggla and Freeman is a downgrade from Infante and Lee?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, here are some 2011 stats..
> 
> http://www.baseball-reference.com/leagues/NL/2011.shtml
Click to expand...


thanks for the link.  what exact stats are you wanting me to look at?

we are 7 games into the season.

and I feel the need to ask again... You think Dan Uggla is a downgrade from Omar Infante?


----------



## bkl021475

I'll be there Sunday, I can't wait to get back to the ballpark!


----------



## HermanMerman

livetohunt said:


> Same problem as last year..No offense...If you aren't willing to spend the money then things will not change...The offense was bad last year, and they are worse this year with Infante and Lee gone..



The offense is going to be fine. Gonzalez has to figure out the batting order, once he finds the right spot for everyone, it will take off. Just pray that Chipper stays healthy.

No need to abandon ship, we are 7 games in to a 162 game season. Remember, last year when we went to SF and started a nine game skid? We ended up making the 
playoffs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job Braves on an undefeated home record & erasing an early season losing record but back to 4W - 4L record.  Congrats to Chipper on his 3-run RBI double to win the game & on his career 2,500th hit (2nd Brave after Hank Aaron & only 2nd switch-hitter to do that)!


----------



## Sweetwater

Kimbrel's and Venter's stuff was nastier than Sonny's BBQ.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Just you guys wait. While y'all were paying attention to the big club, I went to Gwinnett last night and watched Tehran pitch. Dude, this kid has nasty stuff. Nastiest I have seen in awhile and honestly, that includes the big club. High 90's with movement and control. Add in the breaking stuff that he has. Won't be long till he is in Atlanta.

Congrats on the win. I'd sell my mom to the Arabs before I'd root for the Phillies. Hate'm.


----------



## HermanMerman

Good to see Chipper have a good night at the plate last night. Although the pitch he hit the double on used to be a pitch he hit out.  A slider is easier to bomb, you dont have to reverse the spin on the ball.  Even still, we didn't need him to hit a homerun there, great win overall.


----------



## BowFreak

Yes the young pitching down on the farm is something to really really get excited about.  Teheran, Vizcaino and Delgado are all highly touted and could all be in the rotation in the future.  When you hear certain comparisons on Teheran with Pedro Martinez you have to be pumped.  I can't wait to see him at The Ted and with his stuff and makeup he could be here by mid-summer!!!!  Pumped!!!!  Go Bravos!!!!


----------



## fishinbub

The bullpen is lights out, easily the best in the majors. Rotation is only second to the Phils IMHO, and that's assuming the Phils and their 35yr old pitchers stay healthy. Offense is much improved, and bench is great as always. It's gonna be a great year.

BTW, Kimbrel may be the best closer in the NL by the end of the season. The dude is lights out...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Teheran is the future.  Better prospect than Tommy Hanson.  He *might get a September call up, but my money is on him spending the entire season in Gwinnett and then making the rotation out of ST next year.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Possible Doc. But in person, all I could say was "wow" . First pitch at 98. Little guy too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Absolutely.  Best pitching prospect we've had since Avery.  

Rough one today.  The back end of the 'pen is very good, but Sherrill and Linebrink are big question marks.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The back end of the 'pen is very good, but Sherrill and Linebrink are big question marks.



That's truth.


----------



## bkl021475

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Possible Doc. But in person, all I could say was "wow" . First pitch at 98. Little guy too.



Teheran's curve is sick, he's gonna be really good when the time comes


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch, looks like Atlanta got an old fashion rear end whoopin' in the 2nd home game.  Wish the game could've ended after 6 innings when the Braves were still winning, but the 7th inning Phillies 5-runs kinda put the nail in the coffin.  

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_09_phimlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box 

At least this hopefully will bring new found motivation for winning for the Braves in the next game overcome the current losing record of 4W - 5L.

On the bright side, guess we all learned from the TV announces that Uggla is the Swedish translation for English word owl.


----------



## Resica

DSGB said:


> The Phillies have had the advantage of playing at home to start the season, while the Braves went 3-4 on the road. There are only a couple teams right now with a winning record on the road. Like Muddyfoots said, Boston is 0-6. I'm not ready to panic just yet. This series will be a "measuring stick" as Chipper called it, and we have the benefit of not having to face Halladay.


2 out of 3 from the Braves on the road!! Go Phils!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai

One mo bat, one mo bat, etc..


----------



## General Lee

paddlin samurai said:


> One mo bat, one mo bat, etc..


Freeman ain't ready for the Bigs.............


----------



## bkl021475

General Lee said:


> Freeman ain't ready for the Bigs.............



Freeman .188 avg

Uggla .158 avg

This must get better


----------



## General Lee

bkl021475 said:


> Freeman .188 avg
> 
> Uggla .158 avg
> 
> This must get better


Very true and while Uggla is known for being a slow starter,he has produced and will again.I'm not sure about Freeman.............


----------



## xs5875

at least they got rid of D.LEE


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Even though the Braves are in last place in the East Division, to be reasonable, I'm trying to withhold judgement until after the 1st month of the season so Atlanta has time to reach more stability & getting a better feel of what direction any sustained performance & trends show.  The Phillies are doing well in 1st place, but hope the Braves can win the next series against the 2nd place Marlins.


----------



## HermanMerman

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Even though the Braves are in last place in the East Division, to be reasonable, I'm trying to withhold judgement until after the 1st month of the season so Atlanta has time to reach more stability & getting a better feel of what direction any sustained performance & trends show.  The Phillies are doing well in 1st place, but hope the Braves can win the next series against the 2nd place Marlins.



You need a good 50 games on record before you can make an accurate judgment.  

Yesterday was ridiculous.  Hamels kept the ball in the dirt all day and we continued to swing.  Everyone excluding Prado had their back foot on the back line of the batter's box.  If they would have moved up in the box they could have hit Hamel's curve and change up before it hit the dirt.


----------



## DSGB

Like Fredi said, "You have to pitch a shutout to beat Lowe." Well, it's happened twice now.
Hopefully the off day today will allow them to rest up and get the bats energized.


----------



## HighCotton

General Lee said:


> Very true and while Uggla is known for being a slow starter,he has produced and will again.I'm not sure about Freeman.............



Yes, Uggla is known as a slow starter AND to make matters even worse, May is typically his best month....... it's downhill after that   I'm beginning to think the Braves got a pig in a poke on this one.

If McOUT, Uggla, Freeman, and Heyward don't start improving, it's gonna be a long season.


----------



## drhunter1

General Lee said:


> Freeman ain't ready for the Bigs.............



Batting 8th in the order is tough for a veteran let alone a rookie.


----------



## hawg dawg

Enjoyed the game last night, Hanson pitched to his ability and we got some timely hitting. Time to turn it around Braves!


----------



## DSGB

Everybody was in on the hitting last night. Tommy looked good and had some great defensive plays behind him, especially the two by the slick fielding Gonzalez. 
Nice to see B-Mac get his first homer and Heyward added another.


----------



## bkl021475

The Braves and the fans needed last night, I feel better about them already! Chipper needs one more rbi to be the 3rd switch hitter in history to have 1500 rbi


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Really needed that from Hanson.  I was starting to really worry about him.


----------



## buckmark89

nice to see our bats starting to warm up a little.   Hopefully they can keep em warm, i dont think i can take seeing turner field so lonely.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to have the Braves take a turn for the better.  Glad they did well.  Sounds like crowds were not a problem last night.


----------



## drhunter1

Good to see Nate hit the ball too.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

I'm glad to see the Brave's playing ABC baseball. I think that it was the bottom of the fifth when Prado led off the inning with a double and McClouth sac bunted him to third. This allowed Chipper to drive in the run with a sac fly. The hustle double by Uggla after McCann's two out homer was also great to see. If the Brave's pitching holds up and they keep playing this style of baseball, they'll be a fun team to watch as the season progresses.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

WilcoSportsman said:


> I'm glad to see the Brave's playing ABC baseball. I think that it was the bottom of the fifth when Prado led off the inning with a double and McClouth sac bunted him to third. This allowed Chipper to drive in the run with a sac fly. The hustle double by Uggla after McCann's two out homer was also great to see. If the Brave's pitching holds up and they keep playing this style of baseball, they'll be a fun team to watch as the season progresses.



Leading 4-0 with nobody out you like McLouth bunting?  all he had to do was hit it to the right side to get Prado to 3rd, and who knows?  He might have even gotten a hit.  Actually, kinda seemed like he was bunting for a hit anyways...


----------



## HermanMerman

WilcoSportsman said:


> I'm glad to see the Brave's playing ABC baseball. I think that it was the bottom of the fifth when Prado led off the inning with a double and McClouth sac bunted him to third. This allowed Chipper to drive in the run with a sac fly. The hustle double by Uggla after McCann's two out homer was also great to see. If the Brave's pitching holds up and they keep playing this style of baseball, they'll be a fun team to watch as the season progresses.



And that is really what you need out of the guy hitting in the two hole, move the lead off guy around. Even if you get out, make it a productive out. Its a spot in the lineup where you cant have guys striking out, gotta put the ball in play.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Leading 4-0 with nobody out you like McLouth bunting?  all he had to do was hit it to the right side to get Prado to 3rd, and who knows?  He might have even gotten a hit.  Actually, kinda seemed like he was bunting for a hit anyways...



I think that they were up 3-0 at that point and I like McClouth bunting in that situation. He's the number two batter and he has speed. You're right that it wasn't a traditional sac bunt, but many teams will tell a hitter to drag bunt with a runner at second. Either way, I liked the call. On a side note, I also liked McCann trying to pick behind the runner at second when the Marlin's pitcher missed a bunt. I've liked what I've seen so far and once they get the kinks out, they should be a good baseball team.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

HermanMerman said:


> And that is really what you need out of the guy hitting in the two hole, move the lead off guy around. Even if you get out, make it a productive out. Its a spot in the lineup where you cant have guys striking out, gotta put the ball in play.



the leadoff guy still only gets on 35% of the time.  what does the #2 hitter do that 65% of the time.

I want my #1 and #2 hitters to have the two highest OBP's on the team.


----------



## HermanMerman

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the leadoff guy still only gets on 35% of the time.  what does the #2 hitter do that 65% of the time.
> 
> I want my #1 and #2 hitters to have the two highest OBP's on the team.



Like I said, you want him to put the ball in play. Can't have a guy batting second that racks up k's. The second spot in the lineup is reserved for one of your highest percentage contact guys. If McClouth could cut down on the strikeouts he could be decent in that spot. And if he caught fire he would actually be a better lead off guy than Prado, who does nothing but hit. But at that point if the lineup is clicking you don't mess with it too much. But If McClouth falls off into a ridiculous slump I wouldn't be surprised to see him put in the eight hole and Freeman get a shot to bat second. He would get some good opportunities batting in front of Chipper.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I'm not picking on you HM, because there are other people with the same idea (Fredi G being one) who would rather put Freeman at 2 instead of Heyward... why?  Heyward has THE HIGHEST OBP AND OPS on the team.  He needs to bat 2nd or 4th.  Freeman has never had any OBP numbers like Heyward has.  And Freeman strikes out more than Heyward does.

The old idea that the #2 hitter needs to be a scrappy little player is antiquated, imo.  You put a guy like Heyward with his high OBP at 6th he'll be getting on base in front of the 7th, 8th, and P spots in the order.  

Like right now... Heyward has a .429 OBP but he has only scored 5 times, 3 of which were his own HR's.  Contrarily, McLouth has a .293 OBP and has scored 6 times, with 0 HR's.  Imagine how many more runs we would have if Heyward had been on base all of those times in front of Chipper, Mac, and Uggs instead of Gonzo, Freeman, and the Pitcher.


----------



## HermanMerman

Heyward doesn't need to hit sixth or second. He needs to hit third, which he eventually will. Your best hitter hits third. Chipper isn't that guy anymore, but he can still hit. So him staying in the third hole is fine for now. 

You bat Freeman second because it could potentially do wonders for his confidence. Hitting eighth is getting him pitched around right now, obviously pitchers would rather pitch to the opposing pitcher than Freeman. If he hits in front of Chipper and McCann, they have no choice but to throw him strikes. 

Heyward could do better hitting fifth right now, in front of Uggla. If he is on base then Uggla sees more quality pitches and might not strike out as much which would wake him up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to Chipper on his 1500th RBI HR last nite to prevent a shutout  in another disappointing low attendance game losing Braves effort.  Good hit by Freeman to have the other hit for Atlanta's 2-hit game.  Glad the 8th inning ended the Marlins no-hitter.  Seems like the game was the reverse of the previous nite's win by the Braves.  

Here's the box score at the web link below:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_13_flomlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box 

Hope the Braves do better next game.


----------



## DSGB

Another slow start for Huddy. Reminds me of when Glavine used to pitch. If he makes it through the first two or three unscathed, he's good to go. Some tough luck there in the second, but he left that pitch up to Johnson and he capitalized. 

The offense went from everybody having at least one hit to everybody striking out at least once.  They've scored two runs or fewer in seven of the first 12 games.

Fire Terry Pendelton! Oh.......wait.......

Congrats to Chipper on another milestone. He joins Eddie Murray as the only two switch hitters with 2500 hits and 1500 RBIs.


I agree that I'd rather have Heyward batting second than Freeman, for the reasons Doc stated. I understand what he was trying to do with the current lineup, but it may be time for Fredi to make some changes.


----------



## bkl021475

I agree with Doc, Heyward should always hit second

1-Prado
2-Heyward
3-Jones
4-McCann
5-Uggla
6-?
7-?
8?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

6 - Gonzo
7 - Freeman
8 - McLouth


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope that it fires up the Braves into better winning ways being on regular over-the-air TV against the Marlins & Mets for several days in a row, Wednesday thru Saturday, according to their schedule.  

http://braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl#m=4&y=2011


----------



## drhunter1

Heyward needs to be in the 2 hole right now. He's fast and he gets on base. Oh yeah and he can hit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good start for both teams in the 1st inning, but especially for the Braves with their 1st 4 batters getting 4 hits & all ended up scoring thanks to McCann's 3-RBI HR so Atlanta leads Marlins 4 to 3.

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_04_14_flomlb_atlmlb_1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Close loss by the Braves.  

Maybe it's good that tomorrow the Braves are playing the last place Mets who are on a 5 game losing streak.


----------



## Jranger

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Close loss by the Braves.
> 
> Maybe it's good that tomorrow the Braves are playing the last place Mets who are on a 5 game losing streak.



True dat, but we're 2nd to last 

Hope they find a way to have fun out there. Several of them look like they are frustrated and that doesn't help matters.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Jranger said:


> True dat, but we're 2nd to last
> 
> Hope they find a way to have fun out there. Several of them look like they are frustrated and that doesn't help matters.



Yep, you're so right.  It wasn't long ago when we were in last behind the Mets.  

Hope the Braves can start turning it around in tomorrow's or Sat.'s double header with a 30 min. break between games according to the local TV sports news reports. 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/index.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_standings


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice start for the Braves with Chipper getting a left-handed HR to take the lead, tie Hank Aaron's total hit count against the Mets at 45, while also adding to his 1500+ RBI  & 2500+ HITS career total which matches his earlier right-handed HR, now only 1 behind J-Hey's team leading 3 HR's.  

Looks like Gonzo goes yard & follows Jones' lead with another HR in the 2nd to increase the lead to 2. 

Box score for 1st game of today's double-header:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_04_16_nynmlb_atlmlb_1


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves win, Braves win, Braves win as the Braves extend their winning streak to 1!  Atlanta helps extend the Mets' losing streak to 6 while breaking their own 2-game losing streak keeping the Mets in last place as the battle to stay out of last place continues.  If Atlanta wins the next game & if Washington loses their game today after the rain delay, then the Braves can move up to 3rd place.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

2nd nice start for Atanta taking the lead in the 1st inning with 1 run while Hinske finally breaks the ice with his 1st hit to erase the zero batting average.  Chipper continues to lead with a hit & scoring in the 1st. 

Seems like every series the Braves play ex-players who use to be on Atlanta's team in the past.  Guess they do a good job producing fine players for the rest of the MLB.  I wonder if the Braves ownership ever has any regrets releasing good players.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow another good game & 2nd win for the Braves with double digit hits while Hinske's bat finally woke up going 3 for 4 & overcoming his 0 for 9 start before the game.  

Box score for 2nd game of today's double-header: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_16_nynmlb_atlmlb_2&mode=box

Good call for Atlanta to play the double-header since it was their choice & catching the Mets a little tire since it was their 2 double-header in 3 days.  Good luck to the Braves going for the sweep tomorrow to help improve their home record.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Braves on an impressive win, 10 to 1!  Looks like Atlanta's bats woke up in the late game on the left coast with 14 hits, 4 HR's by 4 different players, & 5 players getting 2 hits each.  Appears Beachy had a good game with 7 SO's in 6 innings, giving up only 2 hits.

Box score: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_19_atlmlb_lanmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## DSGB

Beachy pitched well. Had good command of his fastball and got ahead early. He did a great job pitching around that 2 out double (should have been caught) in the first.

The score doesn't reflect how close this game was, with Atlanta leading 2-1 going into the 9th.


----------



## bfriendly

DSGB said:


> Beachy pitched well. Had good command of his fastball and got ahead early. He did a great job pitching around that 2 out double (should have been caught) in the first.
> 
> The score doesn't reflect how close this game was, with Atlanta leading 2-1 going into the 9th.



GREAT to see Beachy get his First MLB WIN!!


----------



## ylhatch

ol coach freddie needs to tighten up


----------



## drhunter1

Braves let the Dodgers best hitter just beat em. I still don't understand why they pitched to Kemp.


----------



## DSGB

A couple of bad 0-2 pitches by the Braves 'pen. One by Kimbrel to allow the tying run and the one to Kemp for the walk-off.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

drhunter1 said:


> Braves let the Dodgers best hitter just beat em. I still don't understand why they pitched to Kemp.



the "Walk Bonds" chart says put him on.


----------



## drhunter1

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> the "Walk Bonds" chart says put him on.



Heck yeah you put him on. It's a no brainer I would rather Loney beat me than that fool.


----------



## bnew17

Just called up my college team mate Cory Gearrin. I will have to try and catch some games on tv. I hope he does good. He sure is filfth!


----------



## bfriendly

drhunter1 said:


> Braves let the Dodgers best hitter just beat em. I still don't understand why they pitched to Kemp.



Ditto that

Just like last year when we were shaking our heads wondering, as Vince Lombardi would say, "What the heck is going on around here"!!??!!

I dont think we will ever understand.............


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice start for the Braves in San Francisco with a win, 4 to 1 with fine pitching by Hanson for his 3 hitter in 7 innings & 7 strikeouts.  Venters & Kimbrel closed it out nicely, too.

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_22_atlmlb_sfnmlb_1&mode=box


Let's go for another road trip "W", Atlanta.


----------



## bkl021475

bkl021475 said:


> Freeman .188 avg
> 
> Uggla .158 avg
> 
> This must get better



This is getting better, Freeman has done well hitting in the sixth spot


----------



## bfriendly

bkl021475 said:


> This is getting better, Freeman has done well hitting in the sixth spot



Yep!  his last at bat last night was fantastic; pitchers nightmare kind.......RIP foul RIP foul RIP foul RIP FAIR!

Good to see Kimbrel back on track too.......I know its early, but I like our team and our chances


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice 2nd win for Atlanta over the Giants, 5 to 2, w/o Chipper.  Ole Huddy pitched a fine 8.2 innings, 1 out shy of a complete game.  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_23_atlmlb_sfnmlb_1&mode=box 

Go Braves!


----------



## drhunter1

Huddy pitched a gem yesterday! Go Braves!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Braves are hanging tough going into extra innings tied with the Giants today at 6 runs.  

Oops, in the Top of the 10th the Braves go ahead scoring 3 more runs, now winning 9 to 6.


Scoreboard:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/scoreboard/index.jsp?tcid=nav_mlb_scoreboard


Box score: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_04_24_atlmlb_sfnmlb_1

Go get 'em Atlanta!

Edit: Braves win, Braves win, Braves win! 
Wow, good job on sweeping San Francisco on the road.
Happy Birthday Chipper with his 2 for 3 & 2-RBI game, usually doing well on his birthday again.
Beachy pitched fine in 6 innings with 7 strikeouts, but reliever Ascencio almost gave away the game giving up 4 runs in the 7th while the rest of the bull pen relief protected the win giving up no more runs.  
Heyward's 3 for 5 game proves himself in the 2nd batter spot, moving his batting average finally ahead of McLouth now this season.


----------



## bkl021475

Beachy had another good outing today, I was glad to see that and Freeman and Uggla have stepped up, we need a nice long win streak now!


----------



## AbbaDab

Good weekend for the Braves.


----------



## bkl021475

Chipper's two run homer just tied him with Mickey Mantle on the rbi list! Congrats #10!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good point. Wow, Congrats to Chipper making more great history.  Good job well done by Ross with 2 HR's  & 4 RBI's.  Glad to see Jurrjens go the distance for all 9 innings & the win, 8 to 2.

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_26_atlmlb_sdnmlb_1&mode=box

Way To Go, Bravos & moving into 3rd place in the division!


----------



## AbbaDab

Lets Go Braves.
We need a good 15 out of 20 run.


----------



## HermanMerman

I read this morning that Jurrjens pitched the first complete game win last night since Javier Vazquez in  September of 2009. That is pathetic.  But I will take it.


----------



## Jranger

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good point. Wow, Congrats to Chipper making more great history.  Good job well done by Ross with 2 HR's  & 4 RBI's.  Glad to see Jurrjens go the distance for all 9 innings & the win, 8 to 2.
> 
> Box score:
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_26_atlmlb_sdnmlb_1&mode=box
> 
> Way To Go, Bravos & moving into 3rd place in the division!



Glad to be sitting in 3rd at this point. We've played 4 more games already than Fla. and 3 more than Phi. Hopefully those will end up going our way when they catch up.


----------



## HermanMerman

Be prepared for this to be a three team race all year. The Marlins aren't a bad team, they are loaded with young talent. Hopefully they will do like they always do and let most of it walk away.  Chris Coghlan is one dude I would not mind seeing in a Braves uniform at some point.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

We need a Tomahawk chop smilie!  

Congrats to the Braves on another win, 7 to 0, & winning the series with the Padres, now with a winning Road record of 9W-8L, better than their home record 4W-5L.  Hanson pitches well in 7 innings with 10 StrikeOuts.  Chipper has a good 3-RBI night. 

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_04_27_atlmlb_sdnmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bnew, Gearrin looked great in his debut.  2 great innings.


----------



## Les Miles

Braves pitcher Derek Lowe arrested for DUI

Atlanta Braves pitcher Derek Lowe was arrested overnight for driving under the influence. The 37-year-old pitcher was taken to the Atlanta city jail. Wright said Lowe was also charged with reckless driving and failure to maintain lane.


http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-braves/braves-pitcher-derek-lowe-929396.html


----------



## bnew17

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> bnew, Gearrin looked great in his debut.  2 great innings.



That is what i have read. I havent been able to catch any of the games on tv yet. His slider is devastating.


----------



## dieselengine9

Les Miles said:


> Braves pitcher Derek Lowe arrested for DUI
> 
> Atlanta Braves pitcher Derek Lowe was arrested overnight for driving under the influence. The 37-year-old pitcher was taken to the Atlanta city jail. Wright said Lowe was also charged with reckless driving and failure to maintain lane.
> 
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/sports/atlanta-braves/braves-pitcher-derek-lowe-929396.html





First McDowell and now this.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bnew17 said:


> That is what i have read. I havent been able to catch any of the games on tv yet. His slider is devastating.



From what I saw he only showcased the slider.  It was typically well out of the zone.  He was doing most of his work with a sinker a la Moylan.  Darting down and in to righties and they were beating it into the ground.

2G, 3 IP, 0 H, 0BB, 3K, 6 ground ball outs, 0 fly ball outs.


----------



## bnew17

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> From what I saw he only showcased the slider.  It was typically well out of the zone.  He was doing most of his work with a sinker a la Moylan.  Darting down and in to righties and they were beating it into the ground.
> 
> 2G, 3 IP, 0 H, 0BB, 3K, 6 ground ball outs, 0 fly ball outs.



I think he struck Maybin out on it in his debut. His fastball had so much late movement in college our catcher would muff one every now and then. And this was a catcher drafted by the Marlins, no slouch. Also pretty interesting he signed out of high school to Young Harris as an infielder until their coach turned him into a pitcher. Pretty smart move wouldnt ya say?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bnew17 said:


> I think he struck Maybin out on it in his debut. His fastball had so much late movement in college our catcher would muff one every now and then. And this was a catcher drafted by the Marlins, no slouch. Also pretty interesting he signed out of high school to Young Harris as an infielder until their coach turned him into a pitcher. Pretty smart move wouldnt ya say?



funny how things work out like that.  YH has a really good program.  I like his slide step.  All of the Braves need to figure out how to keep runners from stealing at will on them.


----------



## dieselengine9

Some of the worst pitch calling I've ever seen today


----------



## bfriendly

dieselengine9 said:


> Some of the worst pitch calling I've ever seen today



X2!

Another disappointing outing for Kimbrel who gets the LOSS

He has got to get the fast ball UP,WAY UP!....its called the HIGH HEAT! (Please refer to Mariano Rivera's MO if you dont know what I am talking about)

Even Sherrill struck out his last batter with the High heat! THAT was a Beautiful Pitch!

Even though the the UMP was Blind the telling tale lately has been Kimbrel.........I think he has allowed like 2 runs in his first 10 games and then 2 runs in his last 2 games........I just hope he doesn't Collapse mentally.  I still think he has the stuff to be GREAT(if he has it in his head too)!

Of course, my man Big Mac has been strugglin too

Thank the Lord Freddy G finally showed some emotion getting tossed.................but then again, its Alex that practically PULLED/FORCED him out of the dugout into the Umps face.........


----------



## AbbaDab

Braves come back from 4-0 to win today. Much needed win


----------



## dieselengine9

AbbaDab said:


> Braves come back from 4-0 to win today. Much needed win



Very good win.  Came from behind, pitched out of trouble, played small-ball and stuck with it.  I don't know what will come of Lowe's situation but if Moylan comes back strong we have a really good chance at going places.  Glad to see Mather in there and doing some good things.


----------



## hawg dawg

dieselengine9 said:


> Glad to see Mather in there and doing some good things.



Go 1-3 in sac bunt attempts?! Release him and I'd be happy.

Hate it for Kimbrel, the bullpen lost us the 2 previous games.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thank God, the Braves avoided a losing sweep by their nice win today.  Glad the previous 2 losses to the Cardinals were very close.  Hope Atlanta work hard enough to produce a winning Home record soon.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> Go 1-3 in sac bunt attempts?! Release him and I'd be happy.
> 
> Hate it for Kimbrel, the bullpen lost us the 2 previous games.



or don't make him bunt.

Fredi bunts entirely too much.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

Fun game yesterday! Listening to the Card fans telling the beer man that Lowe needed one was somewhere between mildly humorous to infuriating.

Watching Lowe go through 9 or so batters in the 1st with no pitching coach ever coming out of the dugout was "interesting".

Freddie does like the bunt though they aren't very good at it.

It was interesting to see Pujols playing 3rd for a few minutes and I got to yell at Theriot when he dropped the pop up in the 9th!

It had to be embarrassing for the Braves to see their batting averages on the big board side by side to the Card's!

Bat Boy tossed my grandson a foul ball.

Great day at the ball field!


----------



## bfriendly

I got to enjoy Brooks walk-off Flare this AM.........I'LL TAKE IT!!

I think the thing I liked best about it was during the celebration and pummeling of Conrad, was seeing the guy in the Jersey that said Medlen on the back

I cannot wait to see him pitching again.........one of my favorites to watch for sure! 

It will be great for the Braves to have him back..............anyone know the status on this Chris Medlen's return?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

He's on schedule, but probably won't be ready til late Aug- early Sept.  And I wouldn't be surprised if he's relegated to bullpen work from now on.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He's on schedule, but probably won't be ready til late Aug- early Sept.  And I wouldn't be surprised if he's relegated to bullpen work from now on.



I will be highly surprised if he's put in the pen.


----------



## bkl021475

Medlen is one of my favorites, I hope he comes back strong!


----------



## bfriendly

bkl021475 said:


> Medlen is one of my favorites, I hope he comes back strong!





Another Win for the Bravos and Kimbrel closed it out ......... 

Thank You very much!

Thanks for the update Doc!

 I'll be rooting for them Next season too, so I will just mark it down as something to look forward to


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Kris is gonna be on the Regular Guys in a few minutes if anyone wants to listen. 100.5 in metro area.


----------



## DSGB

Jurrjens has been outstanding thus far. If McClouth makes the play in center, he likely has a shutout.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like this evening's rain delay game is postponed 'til tomorrow for a long day of baseball with a Braves doubleheader.

http://braves.mlb.com/schedule/index.jsp?c_id=atl#m=5&y=2011


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

nice AB by Hanson just now.  Bases loaded nobody out, Hanson at the plate.  I'm thinking "please just stand there and either walk or strike out looking."

Well, he did the latter, but better than a GIDP.  Prado came through with a single.


----------



## bkl021475

Someone named Uggla just got a hit and rbi!


----------



## bkl021475

The Braves are putting to the Brewers, man this is fun to watch


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Best day of the season so far.  Everything is working today.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great double win day for the Braves who now have both winning records at home & on the road.  Great day for McLouth going 5 for 5 counting both games.  Good seeing Hudson go the distance all 9 innings for his 1-hitter shutout win 8 to 0.  Hope Atlanta sweeps Milwaukee with a final win tomorrow.  

Box scores:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_04_milmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_04_milmlb_atlmlb_2&mode=box


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Best day of the season so far.  Everything is working today.



Can't argue with that! 

McClouth and Ganzalez have found a groove and Uggla is showing signs of life at the plate. Was that his first multi-hit game in Atlanta?

Another dominant performance by Huddy.  Glad to see him go the distance this time for his first CG since Tommy John surgery.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

That was one of the 3 best games of Huddy's career.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> That was one of the 3 best games of Huddy's career.



135-2 when leading by at least 3 runs.  That is just sick.


----------



## bkl021475

Braves sweep a four game set with the Brewers! 5 wins in a row, I'm loving this!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good winning streak.  Too bad Beachy did not get the win after pitching 6 innings with 9 strikeouts.  Gonna be tough trying to take down the 1st place Phillies on their home turf in the next series who also have their own 3-game winning streak going.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

we dont see halladay this weekend or next...


----------



## paddlin samurai

NO MO BATS, NO MO BATS...for now.  Love our pitching staff and defense.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

paddlin samurai said:


> NO MO BATS, NO MO BATS...for now.  Love our pitching staff and defense.



NO MO BAT???  Somebody call the press...


----------



## AbbaDab

Big series with the Phils. Braves need to win this one against the Phils.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

ERIC O'FLAHERTY!

Awesome job by him coming in in the 7th.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats to the Braves on a 6th win in a row & a shutout with lots of hitting (but struckout lots too to Lee), now only 1.5 games out of 2nd place.

Box score: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_06_atlmlb_phimlb_1&mode=box


----------



## drhunter1

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ERIC O'FLAHERTY!
> 
> Awesome job by him coming in in the 7th.



O'Flaherty was the hero of that game. If he lets them score the flood gates could have opened.

3 runs is never enough against the Phills. Heck 5 aren't enough on most nights.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job with the Braves taking another road win & winning the series over the 1st place Phils, but we'll get another shot at them at home next weekend.  Looks like Atlanta is coming home against the Nationals on Tuesday so hope they keep their recent winning ways going for the home series coming up.  Since I don't have pay tv options, it's always good to hear reports from folks who actually watch the game. 

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_08_atlmlb_phimlb_1&mode=box


----------



## drhunter1

I'll take a series win over the first place Philly's every time. 

Still it's frustrating, Kyle Kendrick has our number. We can't hit that guy for squat!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Man, I'll take just beating a LHP, much less beating Lee and Hamels in the same series.


----------



## huntindawg

I know you called him a goober in that other thread Doc, but that was some of the best managing Fredi has done all year I do believe....

What say you?


----------



## bfriendly

Another great win last night.............my favorite moment of that game(Besides watching Freeman's blast & Hinske's Pinch hit HR) was probably seeing Kimbrel strike out Schneider with the high heat

I absolutely LOVE our chances this year


----------



## bfriendly

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Man, I'll take just beating a LHP, much less beating Lee and Hamels in the same series.



Just as My man Ryan Howard(no I am NOT a Phil fan, but definitely an RH fan) welcomed Teheran to the Bigs with a BOMB, Freddie Freeman said hello to Cole Hamels..............I'll take it


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> I know you called him a goober in that other thread Doc, but that was some of the best managing Fredi has done all year I do believe....
> 
> What say you?



what, in particular, was so great?  I'll give him credit for not pinch-hitting Hinske and then making him try to bunt McLouth over.  That was a brilliant move.

you talking about the entire series or just last night's game? I didnt see much of last night's game as I was doing Mothers Day stuff.  I listened to a bit on the radio and then saw the bottom of the 9th.


----------



## huntindawg

Well, didn't think anything was "great" per se, but in that first game of the series, he did move AGon up to 2nd in the batting order for the first game of the series and put JHey on the bench cause he's been struggling.  AGon responded and we found out that Joe Mather just really ain't much of a player anymore.  

He got Lowe out of there at the right time (you can't tell an old vet who's carried a no hitter through 6 full that's he coming out of the game) and put the right pitcher in for the job.  And then he PH Heyward in the 9th and sent him (small ball hater?) and Prado knocked him in giving us that insurance run.

The second game was just a bust, we can't hit Kendrick for some reason.

Yesterday, he didn't play small ball, you're right, and let Hinske swing.  

How many more struggling games does JHey get before he's swapped indefinitely w/ the streaking Gonzo?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> He got Lowe out of there at the right time (you can't tell an old vet who's carried a no hitter through 6 full that's he coming out of the game) and put the right pitcher in for the job.



I just don't agree with this.  He did not get Lowe out at the right time, he let him go one too many batters.  He left Lowe in ONLY BECAUSE HE STILL HAD A NO-NO GOING.  Once Victorino broke up the no-hitter, Lowe should have been out.  He was in obvious pain and there was nothing left for him to do.  And of course, Gonzo left him in to face Polanco, who promptly doubled.  We were lucky because it was a GR double so Victorino had to stop at 3B.

O'Flaherty pitched really well in his spot, but for my money, Venters should have been called upon.  Venters is unequivocally the best arm in the 'pen, and he's left handed.  The game was on the line right then, use your best pitcher who also happens to match up correctly.  There is no reason to save Venters for the 8th inning.  Use your best arm when the game is on the line, no matter what inning it is.  I do give big props to EOF, though, he bailed Fredi out right there.  EOF has also been pitching very well lately, but he is still not as good as Venters.



huntindawg said:


> And then he PH Heyward in the 9th and sent him (small ball hater?) and Prado knocked him in giving us that insurance run.


PH Heyward is a no-brainer.  I think he hit-and-ran with heyward (if you watch the replay the whole time he is running to second Heyward is looking back to the plate, a sure sign of  HnR) and again, Prado botched it (took the pitch.)  We have a terrible caught stealing pct right now mostly because we have had a ton of botched or missed HnR's.  Heyward was almost out but the throw short-hopped 2B.

Just because the results turned out well doesn't necessarily mean he made the right calls.

While I like the fact that FG is trusting of EOF more and more (and EOF is responding nicely) I still dont think EOF should be pitching when the game is on the line and Venters is still in the 'pen.  Make them beat your best guy.  Kinda like when we played that 13 inning game and Kimbrel never even got in the game because I guess Fredi was trying to get him a useless stat (save.)


----------



## huntindawg

Lowe's velocity wasn't noticeably (on the gun or to the eye) lower than his previous innings and the movement was still there....I don't think he made a bad call leaving him out there at that moment since he had been unhittable all day.  

As for the EOF vs. JV thing, both are pitching very well right now and I can't fault him for choosing EOF in that situation (first game of the series and Howard, Francisco and Ibanez are a lifetime 1 for 12 against him).  I'm sure if he gives up a hit to Howard, he puts JV in the game.  But Howard and Francisco have exactly 0 HRs this year off of lefties (Ibanez has 1) so I don't think he was too worried about the game tying shot.  I think he made the right call given the situation here and the game/series outcome proves it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

The outcome does not prove anything.  Sometimes you get away with things.  Sometimes bad players make good plays.  I'm not saying EOF is a bad player.  He is not.  But he's not anywhere near as good as Johnny Venters.  I will take Venters 100% of the time.

Lowe's velocity has nothing to do with it.  He was hurt and everybody in the stadium could tell it.  Even if its a minor injury it can cause him to adjust his mechanics and either get hit hard (which he did) or even hurt another part of his body trying to compensate.  When it looked like he had Polanco struck out, FG was coming to get him.  Even if he'd gotten Polanco that was his last batter because of the injury.  No reason to risk it.

and if EOF gave up a hit to Howard it would have scored 2 and made it a one run game... Too late to bring in Venters then.

Like I said, make them beat your best man.


----------



## huntindawg

So you bring in EOF or JV to face Polanco, the righty?  There wasn't a righty up and ready in the bullpen that I can remember.  Also, if you go look at the stats (maybe you're one of those people who puts no faith in the stats, idk), EOF has been a lot, lot better against the Phils than JV (.143 BA vs. .250 for JV and .399 OPS vs. .655 for JV).  I would like to think that Fredi knew this and made his decision because of it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> So you bring in EOF or JV to face Polanco, the righty?  There wasn't a righty up and ready in the bullpen that I can remember.  Also, if you go look at the stats (maybe you're one of those people who puts no faith in the stats, idk), EOF has been a lot, lot better against the Phils than JV (.143 BA vs. .250 for JV and .399 OPS vs. .655 for JV).  I would like to think that Fredi knew this and made his decision because of it.



Johnny Venters is more than lefty specialist.  He can get every batter in the majors out regardless of which side he hits from.  He is an elite bullpen pitcher, top 10 in the majors.

If FG knew that, then that is great.  But it wouldn't be the first time that he didn't use his best option just because he has defined roles for his 'pen and he doesn't go against those rules.  I think its stubborn and foolish.


----------



## bkl021475

IMO, Johnny Venters is the best bullpen arm in the majors, I'm not being a Braves homer, but he is that good, if the game is on the line put in Venters every time, hats off to EOF for handling the situation immaculately, but I would go with Venters every time we need three outs.


----------



## drhunter1

bkl021475 said:


> IMO, Johnny Venters is the best bullpen arm in the majors, I'm not being a Braves homer, but he is that good, if the game is on the line put in Venters every time, hats off to EOF for handling the situation immaculately, but I would go with Venters every time we need three outs.



The Phillies touched him up for a run the other night. He handled it well for such a young guy. He's only 23 yrs old or something like that. 

He is the best. His maturity level is beyond his years. The sky is the limit for him.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

he's 26.  

i think venters could be closing on 20+ teams right now.  i wish fredi was using him and Kimbrel more interchangeably (like he said he was going to do at the beginning of the season.)


----------



## huntindawg

I'm not trying to argue that EOF is a better pitcher than JV.  

I'm simply saying that given the batters that Philly had coming up and EOF's much better track record against not only them but the Phillies in general, I think FG made a great decision to go w/ the pitcher he felt should be in the game.  

And you can say the outcome doesn't prove anything til your blue in the face but since I'm taking my side of the debate, I'll obviously point to the outcome and laugh as you do so.  I'm sure a lot of attorneys in the country wish they could take that route in the courtroom.


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> i wish fredi was using him and Kimbrel more interchangeably (like he said he was going to do at the beginning of the season.)



Agreed, if nothing else to take a little pressure off Kimbrell.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> And you can say the outcome doesn't prove anything til your blue in the face but since I'm taking my side of the debate, I'll obviously point to the outcome and laugh as you do so.  I'm sure a lot of attorneys in the country wish they could take that route in the courtroom.



That's why mathematicians are a lot smarter than lawyers.

Its all about probability and predictability.

One success does not indicate future successes.


----------



## huntindawg

Yet, I used statistics and you poo-poo them.


----------



## drhunter1

I believe he's doing at least as good as Bobby.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> Yet, I used statistics and you poo-poo them.



I gave credit for EOF's numbers against those guys, albeit a small sample size.

But over the larger sample sizes the numbers say Johnny Venters is better in every way than EOF.


----------



## bkl021475

Maybe I'm just frustrated with Uggla's lack of production, but am I the only one that doesn't care about his homer tonight, come on Uggla pick the rest of your game up man!


----------



## huntindawg

Surprise, surprise, JHey is/has been hurt...

Who do we put in right now?


----------



## DSGB

Hinske has been swinging a hot bat, let him get some starts in right. I'm a little concerned with the way Heyward has handled this injury. He says it has been bothering him since spring training, but Gonzalez said a couple weeks. Which is it? If it has been since ST and he kept quiet about it, it makes you wonder why. 

Seems as if McClouth has gotten a little gun shy catching fly balls to his left. Taking your eye off the ball for a split second can cost you, which it did last night. It looked as if he almost dropped one the other night to end the game. He appeared to catch the ball right in the palm of his glove - close to where it hit last night.

I'm glad they made a game of it in the 8th, but the early miscues cost them.

Here's a screen shot from McClouth's game ending catch the other night.


----------



## dieselengine9

bkl021475 said:


> Maybe I'm just frustrated with Uggla's lack of production, but am I the only one that doesn't care about his homer tonight, come on Uggla pick the rest of your game up man!



I think and hope that Uggla will grow into what we paid for him but still think we'd have been better served to go after a big outfield bat instead of moving a good 2nd baseman to the outfield to make room for Uggla.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

why does it matter which position the production comes from as long as its there?

Uggla is the best right-handed power bat in the NL.


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> why does it matter which position the production comes from as long as its there?
> 
> Uggla is the best right-handed power bat in the NL.



??????????????????????????????????????????????


Does the name Albert Pujols ring any bells Doc?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> Does the name Albert Pujols ring any bells Doc?



true true... 2nd best?


----------



## huntindawg

Yeah, I'd put him right there w/ Braun and Reynolds from the D-backs.  I guess Reynolds doesn't really get much talk cause the D-backs aren't/haven't been good, but he's got a really good bat.


----------



## DSGB

*Not a fan of scott Linebrink*

Linebrink strikes again, giving up four runs in the 11th. Quote of the night by Joe Simpson, "....and it all started with a hit batsmen." That's 15 hits and nine earned runs given up in his last nine innings.

However, I realize he should have never been in that position had Kimbrel not suffered his third blown save in his last seven appearances. He left too many pitches out over the plate.

Things were looking good, especially after getting an insurance run off of Hinske's solo homer in the seventh.


----------



## bkl021475

huntindawg said:


> Yeah, I'd put him right there w/ Braun and Reynolds from the D-backs.  I guess Reynolds doesn't really get much talk cause the D-backs aren't/haven't been good, but he's got a really good bat.



HD, Uggla doesn't compare to Braun, at least right now.

Ryan Braun         Dan Uggla

AB-137                 AB-148
H-42                      H-31
R-27                      R-15
2B-3                      2B-7
3B-1                      3B-1
HR-10                    HR-6
SO-26                   SO-30
RBI-25                 RBI-14
AVG-.307             AVG-.209


----------



## bfriendly

That was seriously Painful to watch last night.................

Kimbrel has the stuff physically, we shall see if his head can handle it


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Tough losses for Atlanta.  Good that the Braves took it into extra overtime innnings last nite, but hope they can avoid the sweep at home by earning a win tonight with no errors.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bkl021475 said:


> HD, Uggla doesn't compare to Braun, at least right now.
> 
> Ryan Braun         Dan Uggla
> 
> AB-137                 AB-148
> H-42                      H-31
> R-27                      R-15
> 2B-3                      2B-7
> 3B-1                      3B-1
> HR-10                    HR-6
> SO-26                   SO-30
> RBI-25                 RBI-14
> AVG-.307             AVG-.209


braun and uggla are pretty much dead even in HR's in the last 4 years.

uggla's got to get it together.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thank God for Prado's grand slam & some 7th inning magic to tie it up to go into extra innings for the win & avoiding being swept at home.

Box score: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_12_wasmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## bfriendly

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Thank God for Prado's grand slam & some 7th inning magic to tie it up to go into extra innings for the win & avoiding being swept at home.
> 
> Box score:
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_05_12_wasmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box



Did you not somehow get a feeling after about 9 pitches that he Was going to hit it out?

I called it from the sofa before the pitch came...........then it was a little anticlimatic......"there it goes"

I called the base hit by My man Big Mac too

For a while there, I kept yelling "HIT THE FIRST PITCH!"

Zimmerman kept throwing the first pitch as  a Strike like he was saying, "Here it is, hit it"...............Sometimes I love to see the starting pitcher(opposing) come out of the game


----------



## paddlin samurai

Bottle up Hinske's passion,  when Mac  was running down the first base line after his hit, he saw Hinske running out of the dugout and said i should have stopped... thats why u need guys like that on the team.


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> braun and uggla are pretty much dead even in HR's in the last 4 years.
> 
> uggla's got to get it together.



Word...

I obviously didn't mean this year.


----------



## dieselengine9

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> why does it matter which position the production comes from as long as its there?
> 
> Uggla is the best right-handed power bat in the NL.



It's not that the production matters at the position that it comes from.  It's kind of like (although not really close because Chipper is from all appearances a HOF'r) signing Vinny Castilla and moving Chipper to the outfield.  Yes, you added a fat bat that should give you production but you added it at a position that you were already solid at.


----------



## bfriendly

I prolly should have put this in the Fredi Gonzo thread, but I think he should have gotten tossed last night...........any guesses as to why?

Let me give you a hint.................How many strikes do you give Shane Victorino?  I might add that Victorino would be one of the toughest outs in all of MLB if he only got 2 strikes to work with.

I am a huge fan of SV and I give him props for taking advantage of getting 4 strikes...........no blame on him for anyththing


----------



## Jranger

bfriendly said:


> I prolly should have put this in the Fredi Gonzo thread, but I think he should have gotten tossed last night...........any guesses as to why?
> 
> Let me give you a hint.................How many strikes do you give Shane Victorino?  I might add that Victorino would be one of the toughest outs in all of MLB if he only got 2 strikes to work with.
> 
> I am a huge fan of SV and I give him props for taking advantage of getting 4 strikes...........no blame on him for anyththing



Agreed...
I bout got thrown out of my house on that one...
I thought Bmac was gonna go off as well. I saw a lot of perfect bunting last night as well, but we didn't capitalize on the results. I'm starting to agree with a few of the early posters on to much small ball. I think Nate has proven he can hit the ball too. It would be nice to see him swinging a little more than sacrificing so often in one game.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Cant understand why Braves manager didnt back up Mac on the disputed 3rd strike no call...Cox would have got tossed arguing that call.  The ump shrunk the strike zone on the Bravos last night and Uggs move up in the batters box they are killing you.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Great win for the Bravos- i think we are gonna be in this thing come august and thats when our bats should come around.


----------



## drhunter1

Jranger said:


> Agreed...
> I bout got thrown out of my house on that one...
> I thought Bmac was gonna go off as well. I saw a lot of perfect bunting last night as well, but we didn't capitalize on the results. I'm starting to agree with a few of the early posters on to much small ball. I think Nate has proven he can hit the ball too. It would be nice to see him swinging a little more than sacrificing so often in one game.



Where was Freddi? He's got to come out on that one. If he loses the players, he will not be in Atlanta long. He's got to back them up, especially in close games like that one.


----------



## bkl021475

Please Kimbrel make it through this ninth inning!


----------



## bkl021475

2 out of 3 from the Phils, I'll take that!


----------



## Tim L

Good win today but scares me that Chipper had to sit out with a sore knee, Heywood still having constant nagging injuries, and Beechy is hurt.  Still their 4 over 500 and in decent position to make a run..


----------



## drhunter1

bkl021475 said:


> 2 out of 3 from the Phils, I'll take that!



All day every day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

dieselengine9 said:


> It's not that the production matters at the position that it comes from.  It's kind of like (although not really close because Chipper is from all appearances a HOF'r) signing Vinny Castilla and moving Chipper to the outfield.  Yes, you added a fat bat that should give you production but you added it at a position that you were already solid at.



Prado is much better in LF than Chipper was and Uggla is much better at theplate than Castilla was.

I hated that move.  I like this one.


----------



## Nitram4891

I was at the game yesterday, nice to see us come back on the phils.  Uggla was the difference maker with that HR and his walk/base running.


----------



## Nitram4891

Really hope we don't lose this game 1-0 to the Astros.  Come on Braves!  Down to Uggla, Hinske, and Ross.


----------



## Nitram4891

McCann two out two strike pinch hit homerun in the bottom of the ninth!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

6-4-3!!


----------



## bkl021475

Nitram4891 said:


> McCann two out two strike pinch hit homerun in the bottom of the ninth!!!!!!!!



Incredible day for McCann! Saves it for the Braves in the ninth, and wins it for them in the eleventh, all from the bench! Awesome!


----------



## drhunter1

Gotta give Freddi credit. He pulled the right string.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Look for a big trade soon, we cant get too far behind and with our talent in the minors, Wren will swing a deal soon.


----------



## Jranger

Series is over, but why on Earth was Jones playing as DH? His hitting has not been Stellar; his real value is his presence @ 3rd. Some of our bench bats would have made a much better DH IMO.


----------



## bfriendly

Whats the word on McClouth?  That looked painful!

We seemed to be getting beat up all over right now.........seein a few slumps from a few guys too....


----------



## drhunter1

Uggla needs to snap out of it. He's poppin uppest fool I have ever seen. Him and Alex probably lead the majors in pop ups.


----------



## dieselengine9

Uggla is a super-disappointment.  He was brought here for power and he's mister 0-4.  I hope he turns it around soon.


----------



## drhunter1

dieselengine9 said:


> Uggla is a super-disappointment.  He was brought here for power and he's mister 0-4.  I hope he turns it around soon.



Watch for him to pop up his first at bat.

Joe Simpson said something interesting the other night and he's right on the money. Eventually Uggla needs to get closer to the plate, ie make an adjustment, because these pitchers are pitching him outside 3rd of plate exclusivly and they are going to continue to do it until he shows he can hit the outer third, which right now he cannot.

They are pitching Alex much the same way. 

All these teams do their due dilagence and have complete and accurate scouting reports. Getting Uggla and Alex out right now is as easy as pie as long as the pitcher doesn't make a mistake.


----------



## dieselengine9

drhunter1 said:


> Watch for him to pop up his first at bat.
> 
> Joe Simpson said something interesting the other night and he's right on the money. Eventually Uggla needs to get closer to the plate, ie make an adjustment, because these pitchers are pitching him outside 3rd of plate exclusivly and they are going to continue to do it until he shows he can hit the outer third, which right now he cannot.
> 
> They are pitching Alex much the same way.
> 
> All these teams do their due dilagence and have complete and accurate scouting reports. Getting Uggla and Alex out right now is as easy as pie as long as the pitcher doesn't make a mistake.



I agree, and to their credit the Braves seem to do the same thing.  Uggla has pretty open stance, tailor made to swing just a bit under that outside pitch 

He's got the power.  He could come out of this slump any time.  I agree with you though, I think he's going to have to make an adjustment in his swing before he does it.  Rob Dibble was talking about hitters the other day on MLB radio.  He said you better be on your game if you're going to do all that toe tapping and bat wiggling in the majors.  I wish Uggla would move in and dig in.  We need some power right now.


----------



## DSGB

Venters escaped the 9th with having the bases loaded and one out. 

Free baseball!


----------



## huntindawg

The RAW DOG does it again....

Bails out Father O Flaherty


----------



## dieselengine9

hey look Uggla goes 0-5 !!!


----------



## bfriendly

drhunter1 said:


> Watch for him to pop up his first at bat.
> 
> Joe Simpson said something interesting the other night and he's right on the money. Eventually Uggla needs to get closer to the plate, ie make an adjustment, because these pitchers are pitching him outside 3rd of plate exclusivly and they are going to continue to do it until he shows he can hit the outer third, which right now he cannot.
> 
> They are pitching Alex much the same way.
> 
> All these teams do their due dilagence and have complete and accurate scouting reports. Getting Uggla and Alex out right now is as easy as pie as long as the pitcher doesn't make a mistake.




Joe Simpson was right on the money, AGAIN!  and so are you brother............Uggla will adjust...............or be batting in the eighth spot!


I DO like the way Freddi ain't skeered to move the batting order around


----------



## dieselengine9

The braves didn't play yesterday.





Dan Uggla still went 0-4.


----------



## bfriendly

*Chipper getting it done!*

As frustrating as last nights(Sat) loss was, Sundays WIN was Fantastic...........I have to tell ya, I still dont think Chipper will last the whole season without some injury of some kind.

 I am a huge fan so I certainly hope he does...................Cause MAN is he getting it done!  Way to go Chipper!!


----------



## WilcoSportsman

The Martin Prado show against the Reds, Braves win.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Man, Prado is a ballplayer.


----------



## drhunter1

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Man, Prado is a ballplayer.



We need to get to voting for him for the Allstar game. If anyone is worthy, he is.

Prado
McCann
JJ
and even Hinsky if I had my way.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to see the Braves on a better upswing in winning games.  

Yep, Prado is "The Man" usually consistently carrying Atlanta in their wins.


----------



## bfriendly

drhunter1 said:


> We need to get to voting for him for the Allstar game. If anyone is worthy, he is.
> 
> Prado
> McCann
> JJ
> and even Hinsky if I had my way.



No argument here..........I believe even before last nights win JJ had the lowest ERA in MLB

Lets see, allstar game.............JJ pitching to Big Mac with Prado in Left Field. 

I want to add though, it may be Tough to keep Alex out of the Shortstop position too............he is smooth as melting butter!


----------



## Ballplayer

BUT but but, David Ross ain't too shabby either ! maybe not all-star quality but he's very good and we're lucky to have him, another Ga. boy.


----------



## drhunter1

Sherrill sux. But then again, why was he even in there?


----------



## paddlin samurai

one mo bat.


----------



## dieselengine9

Answer: Martin Prado




Question: Who is the best 2nd basemen on the Braves roster?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

dieselengine9 said:


> Answer: Martin Prado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question: Who is the best 2nd basemen on the Braves roster?



He's the best LF, 3B, and 1B on the roster, too.


----------



## dieselengine9

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He's the best LF, 3B, and 1B on the roster, too.



Our 3b is quite possibly a HOFer.  Our 1B is a low rent farm player.  Our 2B however.......maybe we should call him Uggla Castilla....


----------



## bkl021475

dieselengine9 said:


> Our 3b is quite possibly a HOFer.  Our 1B is a low rent farm player.  Our 2B however.......maybe we should call him Uggla Castilla....



Let's just be honest, Uggla sucks right now, if he doesn't pick it up by the all star break what do we do? Prado is the best all around player on the roster again this season, Freeman has picked his avg up to the 270's, and is a defensive machine, and I will never say anything bad about Chipper, no matter what. We can't keep letting a player (Uggla) keep base runners on the field without a chance of bringing them in for much longer, he has cost us alot!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

dieselengine9 said:


> Our 3b is quite possibly a HOFer.  Our 1B is a low rent farm player.  Our 2B however.......maybe we should call him Uggla Castilla....



You won't find a bigger Chipper fan than me, but his skills have eroded enough so that Prado can field the position at least as well, if not better, and his production at the plate is better right now.

That said, I love having both of them in the lineup.


----------



## DSGB

bkl021475 said:


> Let's just be honest, Uggla sucks right now, if he doesn't pick it up by the all star break what do we do? Prado is the best all around player on the roster again this season, Freeman has picked his avg up to the 270's, and is a defensive machine, and I will never say anything bad about Chipper, no matter what. We can't keep letting a player (Uggla) keep base runners on the field without a chance of bringing them in for much longer, he has cost us alot!



I agree. Chipper is our 3rd baseman until he retires, but I like the thought of having Prado there when he does. Freeman is a rookie and, let's face it, not everyone can be like Heyward and Posey their first full season. He can pick it at 1st! 
I'm glad Fredi finally moved Uggla down in the lineup, but he still found a way to kill the rally. I just hope he can get it going so we don't have to move Prado back to 2nd. The Castilla comparison was spot on.

Aside from that, I hope Schafer takes the CF job from McClouth. Nate has shown improvement at the plate, but I'm still not too impressed with his defensive play. Who thinks he would have made that catch to end the game?


----------



## Jranger

bkl021475 said:


> Let's just be honest, Uggla sucks right now, if he doesn't pick it up by the all star break what do we do? Prado is the best all around player on the roster again this season, Freeman has picked his avg up to the 270's, and is a defensive machine, and I will never say anything bad about Chipper, no matter what. We can't keep letting a player (Uggla) keep base runners on the field without a chance of bringing them in for much longer, he has cost us alot!



Uggla is definitely suffering at the plate, no doubt. Don't forget how long it took Alex to settle in last year though. I know it's hard to not want to send him packing (I'm frustrated with his AB's as well), but give him a chance to work it out. I don't think he's getting the pitches he was seeing while wearing a Marlins jersey due to the depth of the Marlins lineup. I'm not sure how long they will let him go, but what other options are there with two key players on DL...




DSGB said:


> I agree. Chipper is our 3rd baseman until he retires, but I like the thought of having Prado there when he does. Freeman is a rookie and, let's face it, not everyone can be like Heyward and Posey their first full season. He can pick it at 1st!
> I'm glad Fredi finally moved Uggla down in the lineup, but he still found a way to kill the rally. I just hope he can get it going so we don't have to move Prado back to 2nd. The Castilla comparison was spot on.
> 
> Aside from that, I hope Schafer takes the CF job from McClouth. Nate has shown improvement at the plate, but I'm still not too impressed with his defensive play. Who thinks he would have made that catch to end the game?



I'm also a Freeman fan. He's not hitting a lot of bombs, but he's getting a ton of singles and doubles. His defense is spot on and he's saving a ton of bad throws to 1st.

I think McClouth would not have had any trouble with the catch Schafer made to end the game. His range is great in the outfield and I think he has a leg up on Schafer with anticipation of where the ball is going (for now). McClouth is definitely produced better at the plate IMO. I will give Schafer credit though. He look a whole lot better at the plate this trip to the bigs. Last time he was out of his league at the plate and it showed. He's real close to be ready I think and his speed on the bases is a nice positive for our roster.


----------



## riprap

Everyone talks about Chipper getting injured, when was the last time Heyward played?


----------



## Jranger

riprap said:


> Everyone talks about Chipper getting injured, when was the last time Heyward played?



It's been about 10 days I think... on the 15 day as of May 27th.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Jranger said:


> McClouth is definitely produced better at the plate IMO.


Than Shafer?  McLouth is .238/.332/.341 while Shafer is .250	/.385/.281.  A drop in power but he is getting on base a lot more, which is what he's supposed to do.  I really like Shafer and I think he is going to be a very good player before its said and done.




Jranger said:


> I will give Schafer credit though. He look a whole lot better at the plate this trip to the bigs. Last time he was out of his league at the plate and it showed. He's real close to be ready I think and his speed on the bases is a nice positive for our roster.



He was playing with a broken wrist.  Before he broke it he hit 2 HR's in his first 3 games against the Phillies.

And for anyone hating on Freeman... He is now hitting .270/.346/.413. His OPS is now higher than Justin Morneau, Albert Pujols, Derek Lee, Carlos Pena, and James Loney’s.


----------



## bkl021475

riprap said:


> Everyone talks about Chipper getting injured, when was the last time Heyward played?



Heyward was on IR last year in his rookie season as well, and to be honest Heyward will never be Chipper, he will be a very good player but not a #10.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

IR = football
DL = baseball


----------



## Jranger

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Than Shafer?  McLouth is .238/.332/.341 while Shafer is .250	/.385/.281.  A drop in power but he is getting on base a lot more, which is what he's supposed to do.  I really like Shafer and I think he is going to be a very good player before its said and done.



Could go either way with more AB's but his numbers are 32 AB's vs Nate's 164. I like him though, he will definitely get better with time. Nate on the other hand will probably stay about the same, with peaks and valleys from here on out.


----------



## bkl021475

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> IR = football
> DL = baseball



I'm so ready for football


----------



## DSGB

Nate goes through long stretches were he struggles at the plate, then he'll get two or three hits in a few games. I think he's gotten a little gun shy in the field ever since that collision with Heyward. I HATE when he just holds the ball after making a catch with runners on.

Schafer has gotten a hit in all but two games since being called up. He is more of a true leadoff hitter, which is what this team needs. He already has the same amount of stolen bases as Nate, another thing we are lacking.

Here's the numbers for each from the last 10* games played:

McClouth - 32 AB, 3 R, 4 H, 1 HR, 1 RBI, 4 BB, 6 K, 0 SB, .125 BA

Schafer - 32 AB, 5 R, 8 H, 0 HR, 1 RBI, 7 BB, 3 K, 1 SB, .250 BA

*Schafer has only played in 8 games.


----------



## bfriendly

DSGB said:


> Nate goes through long stretches were he struggles at the plate, then he'll get two or three hits in a few games. I think he's gotten a little gun shy in the field ever since that collision with Heyward. I HATE when he just holds the ball after making a catch with runners on.
> 
> Schafer has gotten a hit in all but two games since being called up. He is more of a true leadoff hitter, which is what this team needs. He already has the same amount of stolen bases as Nate, another thing we are lacking.
> 
> Here's the numbers for each from the last 10* games played:
> 
> McClouth - 32 AB, 3 R, 4 H, 1 HR, 1 RBI, 4 BB, 6 K, 0 SB, .125 BA
> 
> Schafer - 32 AB, 5 R, 8 H, 0 HR, 1 RBI, 7 BB, 3 K, 1 SB, .250 BA
> 
> *Schafer has only played in 8 games.



You said it Brother!!  Makes me Crazy!  I have been a big fan of Nate, but give me Shafer and MOVE ON!


----------



## livetohunt

Braves will have to get a power hitter before the season is over if they want to contend..When Prado leads the team in HR's, then something is bad wrong...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Schafer heals up well from that bad ball deflection off the bat into his face last nite.  

Good road win for the Braves last nite thanks to some good run production in the 8th & 9th innings.  In case you have not noticed, Philadelphia is on a 3-game losing streak & Florida is on a 2-game losing streak, with Atlanta on a 2-games in a row for wins while only being 0.5 game from being tied for 2nd place in the division.  They're all having trouble winning lately if you look at the last 10 games especially, with Phils & Marlins 5-5 record & Braves 6-4 record lately. 


Standings:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/index.jsp?tcid=mm_mlb_standings#20110603 


Last nite box score Braves win:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_06_03_atlmlb_nynmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## gsubo

Freeman will come around..he's getting hot. He's young..only gonna get better..and so far has looked like a better hitter to me than Heyward.  Shafer is looking pretty good in center and plays hard..much like Prado.  Uggla will come around...I hope.  We're winning games with not much offense. I think the Braves will be fine and we'll be right there in contention


----------



## drhunter1

Did anyone see that HR that Chipper hit last night. The longest in Citifield history, longest in Chippers career. WOW what a bomb!


----------



## Nitram4891

gsubo said:


> Freeman will come around..he's getting hot. He's young..only gonna get better..and so far has looked like a better hitter to me than Heyward.  Shafer is looking pretty good in center and plays hard..much like Prado.  Uggla will come around...I hope.  We're winning games with not much offense. I think the Braves will be fine and we'll be right there in contention



That's the braves for the last 20 years....I like it but it would be nice to see more blowouts


----------



## gsubo

We need the crime dog back!  Mr. Consistent!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

drhunter1 said:


> Did anyone see that HR that Chipper hit last night. The longest in Citifield history, longest in Chippers career. WOW what a bomb!



I did not see the game last nite, but watched the local TV news sports reports but none mentioned Chipper's 46th HR against the Mets being the longest in that place or in his career, & I have not been able to find it in web searches.  Maybe the news reports forgot to report it being his Citi Field's longest HR.

I did see where that moved Chipper past Hank Aaron for the most HR's by an Atlanta Braves player against the Mets & also moved Chipper into 4th place for the most HR's against the Mets. 


http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/post/_/id/20708/chipper-jones-late-lead-doom-mets-again 

Chipper Jones, late lead doom Mets again

June, 3, 2011

Most HR vs Mets
MLB History

Willie Stargell	        60
Mike Schmidt	        49
Willie McCovey	48
Chipper Jones	46


----------



## drhunter1

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> I did not see the game last nite, but watched the local TV news sports reports but none mentioned Chipper's 46th HR against the Mets being the longest in that place or in his career, & I have not been able to find it in web searches.  Maybe the news reports forgot to report it being his Citi Field's longest HR.
> 
> I did see where that moved Chipper past Hank Aaron for the most HR's by an Atlanta Braves player against the Mets & also moved Chipper into 4th place for the most HR's against the Mets.
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/blog/statsinfo/post/_/id/20708/chipper-jones-late-lead-doom-mets-again
> 
> Chipper Jones, late lead doom Mets again
> 
> June, 3, 2011
> 
> Most HR vs Mets
> MLB History
> 
> Willie Stargell	        60
> Mike Schmidt	        49
> Willie McCovey	48
> Chipper Jones	46




Thats wierd, I can't find anything either, but they were talking about it on 680 the fan. I at least saw it and can believe it was the longest.

I bet the NY media is putting the sqaush on it becuase chipper owns the Mets and they are tired of it.


----------



## drhunter1

http://twitter.com/#!/search/chipper home run


412 feet.  Mets say they don't track HR distances but the press box for the Mets say they have never seen a ball hit that far since the opening of Citi Field.

The Mets don't track HR distances? With a lineup like that, I can understand why?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

drhunter1 said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/search/chipper home run
> 
> 
> 412 feet.  Mets say they don't track HR distances but the press box for the Mets say they have never seen a ball hit that far since the opening of Citi Field.
> 
> The Mets don't track HR distances? With a lineup like that, I can understand why?



Yep, the Mets definitely do not want to publicize Chipper owning that place like he has in the past over the decades when he visits.  No way for anyone to hit the baseball into the Mets' Citi Field UPPER DECK & it ONLY go 412 ft., but HAD to go WAY LONGER!!!



Chipper's 48 sec. Home Run Video web link below: 

http://mlb.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?content_id=15495669 

Chipper goes upper deck06/03/1100:48

6/3/11: Chipper Jones crushes a solo shot to the left-field *upper deck* in the top of the eighth inning, pulling the Braves to within one



Here's a good quote about Chipper's home run at the web link below:

http://www.ledger-enquirer.com/2011/06/04/1605155/eric-hinske-enters-after-jordan.html 

Saturday, Jun. 04, 2011

Eric Hinske enters after Jordan Schafer's scary injury, hits go-ahead home run in Atlanta Braves' comeback win at New York Mets

"The long, long drive to left field was the 441st career homer for Jones. The drive apparently impressed Mets catcher Josh Thole, too."

*“That’s the first time I’ve ever hit a home run where I heard the catcher say, ‘Oh my God!’ when I hit it,” Jones said.*



Here's a helpful web link below & I'll copy Chipper's top home runs this season so far too:  

http://www.hittrackeronline.com/top_true_distance.php 

2011 Top Home Runs, True Distance - Full List 

Jones, Chipper	ATL	05/12/11	437	 Video 

Jones, Chipper	ATL	04/26/11	418	 Video 

Jones, Chipper	ATL	04/13/11	418	 Video 

Jones, Chipper	ATL	06/03/11	412	 Video 

Jones, Chipper	ATL	04/16/11	399	 Video 



AND another good quote at the web link below: 

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/mlb/g...011_06_03_atlmlb_nynmlb_1&mode=recap&c_id=atl 

Hinske delivers biggest blow of Braves' rally
Tiebreaking home run in ninth follows two-run eighth inning

By Mark Bowman / MLB.com | 6/4/2011 12:00 AM ET 

"You've got to crunch one to get it out of here," said Braves third baseman Chipper Jones, who began the rally with a no-doubt leadoff homer in the eighth. "It's just one of those parks where you don't have any cheapies. I guess if there is one 15-foot or 20-foot spot in this ballpark where you can get a cheapie or two, that's probably it."


----------



## Jranger

Good thing the bench had Kimbrel's back...

Not sure why he goes in there and tries to out pitch ML hitters with breaking stuff. He's got a 97 FB, go with what brought you and mix in one or two off speed pitches max. Three over the plate breaking balls has to be the worst call I've seen Brian make since the last time Kimbrel blew a save.

I've also noticed that once he breaks out the slider he can't seem to go back to his fb with any precision. I wish Wagner hadn't retired.


----------



## riprap

Kimbrel walks way too many batters. Why in the world is Venters not closing? Lately when Kimbrel gets saves, it is just by the skin of his teeth.


----------



## drhunter1

riprap said:


> Kimbrel walks way too many batters. Why in the world is Venters not closing? Lately when Kimbrel gets saves, it is just by the skin of his teeth.



Yep, he doesn't seem to have any clean innings. He's always walking at least one. Thats living dangerously for a closer.


----------



## riprap

riprap said:


> Kimbrel walks way too many batters. Why in the world is Venters not closing? Lately when Kimbrel gets saves, it is just by the skin of his teeth.



Worked out pretty good tonight. He needs to stay in until he gets shaken up a couple of times. If he's unhitable in the 8th, he should be in the 9th as well.


----------



## DSGB

What a way to break up a no-hitter. Glad they were able to get something going, even if JJ had to help himself. Lot of guys looking at strike three on that inside pitch. 

Hopefully we'll see JJ and Venters pitching in the Midsummer Classic.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good job with the Braves starting June off right sweeping the Marlins, catching them at the right time with their 8-game losing streak, 7 of them lost only by 1-run.  I'd rather Atlanta beat & sweep them when both teams are playing at their best.  

I could not believe my ears when I thought one of the local Atlanta TV sports reports that the last time Braves swept the Marlins was 16 years ago, but after some web searches (which I could not find for a while at 1st in common usual places) I found that is true when it last happened in 1995, when JJ was young at 9 years old. 

http://www.atlantafeeds.com/sports/jurrjens-dominates-marlins-as-braves-sweep-series.php 

Hope they can keep it going for a while to build momentum up at least thru the "midsummer classic".


----------



## paddlin samurai

we have the two best young closers in the game.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

In case you did not get to see it like me where I'm watching the scoreboard updates of the game, the Braves are on fire with a barn burner, scoring in 5 innings, winning right now 11-4 with 14 hits in the bottom of the 9th with Astros getting their final at bat in.  

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_06_10_atlmlb_houmlb_1 

A good evening for Atlanta to work on improving lower batting averages.


----------



## Sweetwater

That was a MONSTER shot by Freeman. He put a flat spot in that ball. And way to go with the lack of replay whoever is broadcasting the games.


----------



## paddlin samurai

With the injury bug alive and well iam sure trade talks are going on.  As far as Freddy F. he is just scratching the surface of his potential- i wonder if we have someone else down in the minors who has similar potential that plays the outfield.  Jordan brings speed to centerfield and the lead off spot- with Nate coming back it will get interesting to see how this whole thang shakes up.


----------



## Sweetwater

Very impressed with Jordan. He's got a totally different attitude now. He had to learn some humility, which is hard when you get a HR in yer first ab in the majors.
Right now, Freeman is the better, more complete player between him and Heyward. Not even close. No one was saying that last year.

With Prado down, were one Chipper injury away from god knows what, but even with the injuries and the putrid hitting so far they're only two games out. No way they hit this bad all season. No way. Uggla will start hitting...I'm guessing by the break he'll be hitting his stride.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

WTG Braves extending your winning streak!  Good luck in sweeping the series.


----------



## paddlin samurai

i would trade Nate ( pay half is salary for the rest of the year) with Sherrill and a prospect ( we seem to have alot of shortstop prospects in the system) for a 20/100 outfielder.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

paddlin samurai said:


> ( we seem to have alot of shortstop prospects in the system) for a 20/100 outfielder.



??

who? 

None that are anywhere near MLB-ready.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> ??
> 
> who?
> 
> None that are anywhere near MLB-ready.




Hicks and Hernandez comes to mind.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another nice win to keep the streak going.  Hanson was pitching well with 14 StrikeOuts in 7 innings.  Congrats to McCann & Uggla producing the HR's & RBI's for the Braves to lead the offense.


Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_06_12_atlmlb_houmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## drhunter1

Scott Proctor sux! He has zero movement on his fastball.


----------



## hawg dawg

Clutch Conrad strikes again! 8-8 top 10.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win by the Braves to end the dreadful losing streak, even if it was a pitcher mistake with a balk. 

Chipper has to stop sliding to stay healthy so he can last longer into the season, but hope he can get over his injury quickly.  He sure hit well tonight with 5 RBI's, but Jordan Schafer did even better hitting tonight.  WTG with Brooks Conrad tying it up & taking us into extra innings, thank God for his timely 2-run home run.


----------



## hawg dawg

Braves win on a balk! WOW!


----------



## bkl021475

hawg dawg said:


> Braves win on a balk! WOW!



First time I remember seeing that, a walkoff balk! LOL!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

bkl021475 said:


> First time I remember seeing that, a walkoff balk! LOL!




According to AJC, John Rocker did it FOR the Braves.

I've seen some walk off wild pitches, but don't remember a balk right off hand.


----------



## DSGB

Twenty five ought six said:


> According to AJC, John Rocker did it FOR the Braves.
> 
> I've seen some walk off wild pitches, but don't remember a balk right off hand.



They beat the Rockies with a "balk-off" in '08.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

easiest RBI in Heyward's career...

going to see Randall Delgado tonight...


----------



## paddlin samurai

lets see if Freddy F. can top dat.


----------



## Resica

Phils are paying better now!!


----------



## Jranger

Resica said:


> Phils are paying better now!!



Naturally...
Time for us to get healthy and play ball...


----------



## Resica

Jranger said:


> Naturally...
> Time for us to get healthy and play ball...



Go Phils!!!!!!


----------



## drhunter1

Proctor sux!


----------



## bkl021475

drhunter1 said:


> Proctor sux!



Correct


----------



## Jranger

Any idea why they didn't go to replay on Uggla's 2 run homer? Clearly hit the yellow line. If I'm Gonzalez I'm thrown out of the game arguing that call.


----------



## drhunter1

Jranger said:


> Any idea why they didn't go to replay on Uggla's 2 run homer? Clearly hit the yellow line. If I'm Gonzalez I'm thrown out of the game arguing that call.



Because thats not a homerun. It has to clear the wall before it's a HR.


----------



## Jranger

drhunter1 said:


> Because thats not a homerun. It has to clear the wall before it's a HR.



Why the yellow line... Even heard a few of the sportscasters saying they thought it was out...

Not disagreeing, just curious as to why. If I'm not mistaken I've seen them call that a homer before.


----------



## DSGB

In some parks, the yellow line or above is a home run, but Turner Field is not one of them.


----------



## drhunter1

DSGB said:


> In some parks, the yellow line or above is a home run, but Turner Field is not one of them.



Really? I didn't know that. I thought that the yellow line was part of the playing surface.

Which parks have those ground rules?


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Tim Hudson needs to give Dan Uggla a hitting lesson, the man did it all by himself last night.


----------



## DSGB

No doubter! 

He pitched a heck of a game, too.


----------



## DSGB

drhunter1 said:


> Really? I didn't know that. I thought that the yellow line was part of the playing surface.
> 
> Which parks have those ground rules?



I don't know which parks consider it a home run, but it is their decision. Also, not all of them have a yellow line.

Here's a link that lists each park's ground rules:
http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/official_info/umpires/ground_rules.jsp


----------



## ylhatch

WilcoSportsman said:


> Tim Hudson needs to give Dan Uggla a hitting lesson, the man did it all by himself last night.



aint that the truth


----------



## DSGB

Solid start for Minor last night. He showed more confidence than he has in his previous starts.

It was good to see the pitching and hitting both show up to the ballpark.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

shuttin' the blue jays down

jojo reyes pitches for them this afternoon... gotta like our chances.


----------



## DSGB

Three more homers by the Braves; one by McCann, Uggla, and Conrad (PH). Schafer almost followed Conrad's, but got robbed by Bautista (almost robbed Conrad's, too). 

Swept the Jays and only gave up two runs!


----------



## bkl021475

They needed a sweep, maybe we can keep the ball rolling this time and win several series.


----------



## dieselengine9

swept?  Is this game a re-run? stupid reruns lol


----------



## drhunter1

Ventors implodes!


----------



## hawg dawg

drhunter1 said:


> Ventors implodes!




He didn't pitch great but get the out on the come backer and he's out of it. The only good wood anybody got on the ball was that liner up the middle.


----------



## DSGB

Yep, some tough luck, but he didn't help himself out by walking the first batter.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> Hicks and Hernandez comes to mind.



Just saw this post but neither Hicks nor Diory are legit MLB shortstops.  They are nothing more than bench depth, unfortunately.


----------



## huntindawg

Beachy looked good for the second time in as many starts last night.  If he can keep it going, it will be a real shot in the arm for the pitching staff.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Just saw this post but neither Hicks nor Diory are legit MLB shortstops.  They are nothing more than bench depth, unfortunately.




He said we have a lot of SS "prospects" in the system, I was pointing out 2.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> He said we have a lot of SS "prospects" in the system, I was pointing out 2.



And I'm saying that I don't think either one will ever be an everyday ss in the majors.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good win tonight for the sweep.  Second most wins in the NL right now behind those phillies....


----------



## paddlin samurai

we need one mo bat, we have to make a move soon- i think it will be right after the allstar break.


----------



## drhunter1

paddlin samurai said:


> we need one mo bat, we have to make a move soon- i think it will be right after the allstar break.



Who will be available that we can insert.

I bet there will be no move made. Where are we going to put them.

1- We have our long time first baseman.
2- We have our long time 2nd baseman
3- Alex aint going anywhere
4- Chippers playing the rest of the year out
5- Prado will be coming back soon.
6- Heyward aint going anywhere
7- Shaefer aint going anywhere now that he has finally figured out who he really is. He's too valuable to the team now.
8-Nates under contract.
9- McCann- need I say more.

So who are we going to go get?

What we need is for the players we have right now, to start hitting the ball.  When the season started, we didn't need anyone. This was supposed to be a potent line-up, and it is, but Uggla is struggling badly and so is Gonzo and Chipper. They need to pick up their game.

We don't need another bat.


----------



## dieselengine9

drhunter1 said:


> What we need is for the players we have right now, to start hitting the ball.





The staff gives us quality starts, it's time to start backing them up.  If they start hitting the ball we'd look unstoppable.


----------



## DSGB

Killed them with singles. Freeman and McCann are on a tear.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

why in the heck is jonny venters in that game with a 4 run lead?

he's pitched on 6 of the last 8 days and will possibly be unavailable friday night (when we might need him.)

Fredi is so stupid he said if the Braves had a 5-run lead he would use Linebrink but since they only had a 4-run lead he used Venters.  You can tell by watching Venters right now that he is already getting tired.  Geez...


----------



## huntindawg

Agreed Doc...

But you and I both know that Linebrink is so terrible, that I think Fredi is afraid to put him in the game ever.  How bad are you as a major leaguer when your own manager will only let you throw on a 5 run lead?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I agree he's terrible, but Fangraphs says the Braves have a 97.5% chance of winning that game, perhaps more considering the Mariners terrible offense and their bad hitting park.

No letting Fredi off the hook on this one.  Linebrink, Proctor, or Martinez should be fine in that situation.  If they are not, get them off the roster.  Something has to be done and Wren should be the one making sure it gets done.


----------



## huntindawg

Oh no, I'm not trying to let him off the hook..it's a stupid move, completely agree.

But I never miss a chance to bang on Linebrink.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I know... he is absolutely terrible.  Which is why Frank Wren needs to get him and Proctor off of our roster.


----------



## DSGB

I don't care for Linebrink, either. However, he has been effective in his last 20 appearances (0.89 ERA and .159 OBA). That said, if you're not comfortable with giving him the ball with a four run lead, then get rid of him and get someone you have confidence in.


----------



## paddlin samurai

drhunter1 said:


> Who will be available that we can insert.
> 
> I bet there will be no move made. Where are we going to put them.
> 
> 1- We have our long time first baseman.
> 2- We have our long time 2nd baseman
> 3- Alex aint going anywhere
> 4- Chippers playing the rest of the year out
> 5- Prado will be coming back soon.
> 6- Heyward aint going anywhere
> 7- Shaefer aint going anywhere now that he has finally figured out who he really is. He's too valuable to the team now.
> 8-Nates under contract.
> 9- McCann- need I say more.
> 
> So who are we going to go get?
> 
> What we need is for the players we have right now, to start hitting the ball.  When the season started, we didn't need anyone. This was supposed to be a potent line-up, and it is, but Uggla is struggling badly and so is Gonzo and Chipper. They need to pick up their game.
> 
> We don't need another bat.




#7 is too funny - look for a utility outfielder to be added so Jordan wont have to figure out who he is.


----------



## drhunter1

paddlin samurai said:


> #7 is too funny - look for a utility outfielder to be added so Jordan wont have to figure out who he is.



OK, if you say so.

Lets talk after the trade deadline comes and goes.


----------



## bkl021475

drhunter1 said:


> Who will be available that we can insert.
> 
> I bet there will be no move made. Where are we going to put them.
> 
> 1- We have our long time first baseman.
> 2- We have our long time 2nd baseman
> 3- Alex aint going anywhere
> 4- Chippers playing the rest of the year out
> 5- Prado will be coming back soon.
> 6- Heyward aint going anywhere
> 7- Shaefer aint going anywhere now that he has finally figured out who he really is. He's too valuable to the team now.
> 8-Nates under contract.
> 9- McCann- need I say more.
> 
> So who are we going to go get?
> 
> What we need is for the players we have right now, to start hitting the ball.  When the season started, we didn't need anyone. This was supposed to be a potent line-up, and it is, but Uggla is struggling badly and so is Gonzo and Chipper. They need to pick up their game.
> 
> We don't need another bat.



As soon as he goes back to the DL, we will need another bat, but hopefully not!


----------



## bkl021475

OK, we're close enough to the all star break to bring this up, what will Uggla's BA be at the end of the season?

I'm guessing .220 tops, if he ever does get to hitting, we will score in bunches


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

yeah .220 is probably the top end.

Right now he is 54/303.  I'm guessing he'll get another 270 or so AB's.  To get to .220 he would need 72 hits in those final 270 AB's, a .267 avg.


----------



## dieselengine9

Headed up to watch JJ smoke the O's tonight


----------



## paddlin samurai

drhunter1 said:


> OK, if you say so.
> 
> Lets talk after the trade deadline comes and goes.



tru dat


----------



## drhunter1

1 hitter complete shut out.

Hard to beat that.  I heard rumors that there was talk about moving either JJ or Hanson at the end of the season because of salery concerns.

I think it would be the worst thing they could do. They may have to actually spend some money next year. If they have it.


----------



## paddlin samurai

if we can get healthy then by all means keep everyone for the rest of the year, but man all that talent in the minors ...i cant help but wonder if Wren wants to get the Uggla signing off his back and make a trade to offset the projected Uggla homers.  Maybe the baseball gods will smile on us and Uggs goes on a homer barrage after the allstar break.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

I think JJ will be the odd man out if they have to move a pitcher (and Lord knows they've got the arms in the minors.)

JJ is closest to arb and then FA plus he has Boras for an agent and he will never be re-signed.  All of Boras' clients go to FA.  If JJ is pitching like this he will be making a boat load of money by 2012.

Plus, he is the pitcher of highest value.  Nobody will take all of Lowe's salary, Huddy is a 10-5 guy and will veto any trades.  Hanson is under team control for longer, and Beachy makes nothing.  

To get a bona fide major league star, we're going to have to deal someone like Jurrjens.  Sucks, but its reality.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I know... he is absolutely terrible.  Which is why Frank Wren needs to get him and Proctor off of our roster.



Proctor is TERRIBLE. Linebrink is not terrible but nowhere near dependable. With the 2 run lead tonight and Proctor warming up I was practically screaming at the TV not to put him in, thankfully Fred didn't. With all these high powered minor league pitchers why isn't one of them in the pen opposed to Proctor?


----------



## hawg dawg

Rumors are flying around Beachy and McClouth and 2 players to be named later to LA for Matt Kemp and a RHP. No idea how credible it is but here's a link. http://bravescountry.tumblr.com/post/7167802910/rumor-mill-matt-kemp-deal-leaked-through-the-ajc


----------



## riprap

Heyward needs to be sent to the minors.


----------



## drhunter1

Scott Proctory sux!


----------



## hawg dawg

drhunter1 said:


> Scott Proctory sux!



That's exactly the reason I just came on here was to say what you just said! Why in the heck is he still in the majors?!?!


----------



## drhunter1

hawg dawg said:


> That's exactly the reason I just came on here was to say what you just said! Why in the heck is he still in the majors?!?!



Funny thing was that Chipper came out and told him not to throw him anything to hit and what does he do first pitch?  

Itiot!

I blame Freddy for this one. He had no business sending him out there. The straightes fastball in the majors and he keeps trotting him out there. 

Thats something bobby whould have done.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Reckon Chipper was not a happy camper after getting 2 called strikes on him by a rookie umpire to end the losing game of the Braves Sunday.


----------



## drhunter1

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Reckon Chipper was not a happy camper after getting 2 called strikes on him by a rookie umpire to end the losing game of the Braves Sunday.



Yep. He should have given that rookie a piece of his mind.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> Rumors are flying around Beachy and McClouth and 2 players to be named later to LA for Matt Kemp and a RHP. No idea how credible it is but here's a link. http://bravescountry.tumblr.com/post/7167802910/rumor-mill-matt-kemp-deal-leaked-through-the-ajc



Probably be a good deal as long as the 2 PTBNL are just C-level prospects.  I like Beachy but we have so much pitching depth.  Wed get an arb year out of Kemp next year, at least, but I don't know that we'd be able to resign him.  He's gonna make close to $20 mil a year in a long term deal.

Still, we've got a lot of money coming off the books soon...


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Probably be a good deal as long as the 2 PTBNL are just C-level prospects.  I like Beachy but we have so much pitching depth.  Wed get an arb year out of Kemp next year, at least, but I don't know that we'd be able to resign him.  He's gonna make close to $20 mil a year in a long term deal.
> 
> Still, we've got a lot of money coming off the books soon...



I don't see it happening but it's possible.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> I don't see it happening but it's possible.



Yeah I thinks it's slim to none that the Dodgers would only want Beachy and McLouth for Kemp.


----------



## paddlin samurai

If Kemp is one and done lets hope the prospects are not highly rated...anyone read where we signed seven 16 year old International players for 6 figure salaries none of which were in the top 40.   I guess they know what they are doing maybe they moved the decimal over a couple of places on them before they signed.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

You really questioning the braves drafting?

I'd say they have probably the best track record of drafting and developing players in all of baseball.


----------



## Nitram4891

Freeman having a nice 4th of July!  GO BRAVES.


----------



## hawg dawg

Glad to see Freeman heating up again.

I hate to see Schafer struggle, he has a lot of upside and I really like him but I just don't think he's the future.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Freeman's 1st 2-HR game sure made the difference tonight.


----------



## Nitram4891

Freddie is on FIRE!

Great ball game so far tonight and Lowe just did some serious work to help himself!


----------



## bkl021475

Nitram4891 said:


> Freddie is on FIRE!



That kid is turning into a beast!


----------



## paddlin samurai

didnt take long for Kewl Freddie to become a possible 20/100 guy.


----------



## westcobbdog

Bravos haven't played their best yet we are in the top 3 best records in baseball with at least 50 wins..yanks and phillies decent company.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not a bad job by rookie Kimbrel to get the 26th save before the all-star break to tie the major league record ending the game with a 99mph pitch.  Lowe sure helped himself with the win with hitting that base clearing 3-RBI double.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

funny how Lowe just wasn't the same after his double.  just shows what a rhythm game pitching is.  plus, when its this hot, just a quit 180' jaunt around the bases can throw you off.

great game though.  I'd love it if Venters didnt pitch again between now and the break.  he is tired.  kimbrel is just getting settled in, though.  we need a blowout or two.


----------



## Robbie101

If we trade JJ, im no longer a Braves fan.... Stop trading away our stars. Spend some dawg gone cash and stop being so cheap. If you build it, they will come!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> funny how Lowe just wasn't the same after his double.  just shows what a rhythm game pitching is.  plus, when its this hot, just a quit 180' jaunt around the bases can throw you off.
> 
> great game though.  I'd love it if Venters didnt pitch again between now and the break.  he is tired.  kimbrel is just getting settled in, though.  we need a blowout or two.



I don't think Lowe does well in the heat. Once it cools off in September - look out.



Robbie101 said:


> If we trade JJ, im no longer a Braves fan.... Stop trading away our stars. Spend some dawg gone cash and stop being so cheap. If you build it, they will come!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I won't like it one bit if they trade Jurrjens. However, it is a business and he would be the easiest to move.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Robbie101 said:


> If we trade JJ, im no longer a Braves fan.... Stop trading away our stars. Spend some dawg gone cash and stop being so cheap. If you build it, they will come!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Its a business.  they have to make profits.  unless you are a season ticket holder, not many of us have much a leg to stand on when we ask the Braves to spend more money.

Plus, if we trade JJ it will not be because we can't afford him.  We will trade him for somebody who costs just as much, maybe more than he does.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Its a business.  they have to make profits.  unless you are a season ticket holder, not many of us have much a leg to stand on when we ask the Braves to spend more money.
> 
> Plus, if we trade JJ it will not be because we can't afford him.  We will trade him for somebody who costs just as much, maybe more than he does.



Don't trade what is arguably the best pitcher in the NL for another failed bat.  JMHO.


----------



## paddlin samurai

man we are soooo close to getting it together for a run at the Phillies... wish there was another Jacob Ellsbury out there.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> Don't trade what is arguably the best pitcher in the NL for another failed bat.  JMHO.



well if you know who is going to fail and who is going to succeed you should offer your crystal ball to the Braves front office.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> well if you know who is going to fail and who is going to succeed you should offer your crystal ball to the Braves front office.



I know who is not failing in this town.  JJ.    But so far historically (last 10 years or so) can you name one bat that we brought in that realistically met expectations?  Texeira maybe???  Not D Lee, or Uggla (hopefully he turns it around) or McLouth or...  Maybe I'm forgetting someone??


----------



## bkl021475

If they trade JJ for some superstar bat we won't keep him long, ex Teixeira, why not keep a shut out pitcher? Pitching wins, ask the Giants!


----------



## DSGB

Nitram4891 said:


> I know who is not failing in this town.  JJ.    But so far historically (last 10 years or so) can you name one bat that we brought in that realistically met expectations?  Texeira maybe???  Not D Lee, or Uggla (hopefully he turns it around) or McLouth or...  Maybe I'm forgetting someone??



Not last 10 years, but McGriff comes to mind.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bkl021475 said:


> If they trade JJ for some superstar bat we won't keep him long, ex Teixeira, why not keep a shut out pitcher? Pitching wins, ask the Giants!



we'll keep him if he has years on his contract... 

JJ only has 2 years left, too.


so here's a fantastic question from over on CAC:

Jurrjens is due arb money in 12 and 13, likely to make about $15 million between the two years.

Beachy is under team control for 2 years (making league minimum) plus a few arb years, likely to make about $21 million over the next 5 years.

So who would you rather have?  JJ for 2 years, $15 million or Beachy for 5 years, $21 million?  Plus the chance of resigning beachy and the zero chance of resigning JJ?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> I know who is not failing in this town.  JJ.    But so far historically (last 10 years or so) can you name one bat that we brought in that realistically met expectations?  Texeira maybe???  Not D Lee, or Uggla (hopefully he turns it around) or McLouth or...  Maybe I'm forgetting someone??



The Braves have never really tried all that hard to bring in big bats by trade or FA.  They had Chipper and Andruw in the lineup and didnt need a big bopper.  Then they had McCann and Francouer for a couple of years before he was completely useless.  Plus Furcal, Giles, and DeRosa.

Edgar Renteria was a good player for us.  Gary Sheffield was a good player, too.  JD Drew in 2004 was .305/31/93 but we didnt resign him.  Adam Laroche has always been good for us.  How about Brian Jordan (the first time around)?


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The Braves have never really tried all that hard to bring in big bats by trade or FA.  They had Chipper and Andruw in the lineup and didnt need a big bopper.  Then they had McCann and Francouer for a couple of years before he was completely useless.  Plus Furcal, Giles, and DeRosa.
> 
> Edgar Renteria was a good player for us.  Gary Sheffield was a good player, too.  JD Drew in 2004 was .305/31/93 but we didnt resign him.  Adam Laroche has always been good for us in the second half.  How about Brian Jordan (the first time around)?



Fixed it for ya.

All the guys mentioned did what they were brought in to do.

Uggla was supposed to be the big bat in the lineup this year to go along with Chipper, McCann, and Heyward. Not to mention Freeman's potential.

I've seen rumors about bringing DeRo back, but I'm not sure how that will work out. We could probably get someone like David DeJesus for a couple minor leaguers. Or we could shop Jurrjens and a prospect for someone like Colby Rasmus (what I'd like to see).  Again, I'd hate to see JJ go, but we have plenty of pitching depth.


----------



## Nitram4891

DSGB said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> All the guys mentioned did what they were brought in to do.
> 
> Uggla was supposed to be the big bat in the lineup this year to go along with Chipper, McCann, and Heyward. Not to mention Freeman's potential.
> 
> I've seen rumors about bringing DeRo back, but I'm not sure how that will work out. We could probably get someone like David DeJesus for a couple minor leaguers. Or we could shop Jurrjens and a prospect for someone like Colby Rasmus (what I'd like to see).  Again, I'd hate to see JJ go, but we have plenty of pitching depth.



According to MLB trade rumors the White Sox are looking at Beachy and Lowe.  Obviously I'd rather see Lowe go then JJ or Beachy.


----------



## hawg dawg

Nitram4891 said:


> According to MLB trade rumors the White Sox are looking at Beachy and Lowe.  Obviously I'd rather see Lowe go then JJ or Beachy.



Who do we get from the Sox? Quentin who isn't hitting for average and is very injury prone? 

I'm not convinced there is a player out there available that we could get for the right price that would be a significant upgrade. I don't care how good your pitching "Prospects" are, you don't trade away your pitcher who is performing the best in the middle of a playoff race. 

The fact that they didn't pick up Mike Cameron makes me think that Wren has a trade/trades in mind. I would like to see a right handed hitter to platoon in left with McClouth.


----------



## Nitram4891

hawg dawg said:


> Who do we get from the Sox? Quentin who isn't hitting for average and is very injury prone?
> 
> I'm not convinced there is a player out there available that we could get for the right price that would be a significant upgrade. I don't care how good your pitching "Prospects" are, you don't trade away your pitcher who is performing the best in the middle of a playoff race.
> 
> The fact that they didn't pick up Mike Cameron makes me think that Wren has a trade/trades in mind. I would like to see a right handed hitter to platoon in left with McClouth.



Quentin is who they have on there.  I'm ready to have Prado back.


----------



## WickedKwik

I am hoping we can get Bourn from the Astros.  Beachy for Bourn straight up.  He will be under control for the next 2 1/2 years.  Plug him in center, and make Schafer our 4th outfielder.  
I can see Chipper having the surgery when Prado gets back.  Prado at 3rd, keep McClouth in left and let Bourn do his thing.  .300 hitter at the top with 35 steals before the break in front of Prado, B-Mac, and Chipper.  This would make the Braves  serious WS contenders.


----------



## DSGB

While Bourn is a legitimate stolen base threat and speedster (something we need), I don't see giving up a pitcher with Beachy's potential for a 1.5 year rental player.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

DSGB said:


> While Bourn is a legitimate stolen base threat and speedster (something we need), I don't see giving up a pitcher with Beachy's potential for a 1.5 year rental player.



agreed.  I like Bourn, but I think we can get him for less than Beachy.  He's not a superstar and a couple of prospects should/could get him into a Braves uni.

CAC mentioned this deal:


> Bethancourt, Schafer, Perez, and Hicks for Keppinger and Bourn


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> agreed.  I like Bourn, but I think we can get him for less than Beachy.  He's not a superstar and a couple of prospects should/could get him into a Braves uni.
> 
> CAC mentioned this deal:



What is CAC Doc?


----------



## hawg dawg

hawg dawg said:


> What is CAC Doc?



Never mind, found it.


----------



## Resica

Braves are hanging in there. Big series coming up.  Go Phils!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Resica said:


> Braves are hanging in there. Big series coming up.  Go Phils!!



Hush, Yank...


----------



## Resica

Muddyfoots said:


> Hush, Yank...



Go Phils!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Resica said:


> Go Phils!!!!



Should be a good series...


----------



## Resica

Muddyfoots said:


> Should be a good series...



I hope not. I hope the Phils sweep. The Braves had their 14 year run. No offense Muddy.  Gonna send me some of your Brunswick Stew?


----------



## Muddyfoots

Resica said:


> I hope not. I hope the Phils sweep. The Braves had their 14 year run. No offense Muddy.  Gonna send me some of your Brunswick Stew?



If we can figure out a way to get it there.

And I hope the Braves have a 1/2 game lead going into the break..


----------



## Resica

Muddyfoots said:


> If we can figure out a way to get it there.
> 
> And I hope the Braves have a 1/2 game lead going into the break..



As long as we freeze it and I pay for the shipping and such we can figure out how to get it here!!  Good luck to your Braves.


----------



## Resica

Muddyfoots said:


> If we can figure out a way to get it there.And I hope the Braves have a 1/2 game lead going into the break..



Jubal Early and Richard Ewell made it pretty close to here on foot in June of 1863, we'll find a way to get it here!!!!


----------



## Muddyfoots

Resica said:


> Jubal Early and Richard Ewell made it pretty close to here on foot in June of 1863, we'll find a way to get it here!!!!



Nic needs some exercise...

Now back to baseball! I hope Philly loses out...


----------



## Resica

Muddyfoots said:


> Nic needs some exercise...
> 
> Now back to baseball! I hope Philly loses out...



Phils lose tonight!


----------



## hawg dawg

Resica said:


> Phils lose tonight!



like


----------



## Resica

Nic can walk it up!!  It'll be gone by the time he gets here.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Way to go Marlins!

The lead is 3.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Way to go Marlins!
> 
> The lead is 3.



Win tomorrow and sweep the Phils and go into the break a 1/2 game up and come out of the break with a healthy Prado.


----------



## doenightmare

Resica said:


> Phils lose tonight!



So Sorry......

I like our chemistry - I would stay pat until the 1st of August.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

doenightmare said:


> So Sorry......
> 
> I like our chemistry - I would stay pat until the 1st of August.



but the no-waiver trade deadline is July 31...


----------



## Nitram4891

Fun game to watch last night.  Nice to see Uggla with back to back games with jacks.  Did any of yall get scared with Linebrink in last night even with the big lead??  I did...


----------



## DSGB

Schafer started it out with a triple and they just kept rolling. It was a fun game to watch and I'm glad I was there to see it. 

Seems like every time I go JJ is pitching. He had another great start and became the first NL pitcher to 12 wins and is tied with CC Sabathia for the major league lead. 

Here's a few pics from the game:












Chipper explaining his comments to Laz Diaz. 










First pitch





Chipper goes yard


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Nitram4891 said:


> Fun game to watch last night.  Nice to see Uggla with back to back games with jacks.  Did any of yall get scared with Linebrink in last night even with the big lead??  I did...



shoot, I was worried in the 5th.  We gave up a 9-run lead to that Rockies team last year...


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> shoot, I was worried in the 5th.  We gave up a 9-run lead to that Rockies team last year...



I think I remember that game.  That was in Colorado though I believe.  No lead is safe in that ball park.


----------



## bkl021475

I think Freeman has found a home batting clean up! That kid is killin it!


----------



## RipperIII

DSGB those are great pics,....what kind a cam/lens did you use?
These are my seats, I gave these tickets to my banker, far left of the little box.


----------



## WickedKwik

Braves are on FIRE!!!  Kimbrel with his 27th save, Congrats kid!!


----------



## DSGB

RipperIII said:


> DSGB those are great pics,....what kind a cam/lens did you use?
> These are my seats, I gave these tickets to my banker, far left of the little box.



It's an Olympus SP500UZ - 10X optical zoom, fully zoomed, rested on my knee. Gotta have a good rest at that distance. Kinda like looking through a scope at 10X. Works pretty well for wildlife pics, too.

Can you see the ball coming off the bat?

Those are NICE seats! Season tickets?


----------



## RipperIII

DSGB said:


> It's an Olympus SP500UZ - 10X optical zoom, fully zoomed, rested on my knee. Gotta have a good rest at that distance. Kinda like looking through a scope at 10X. Works pretty well for wildlife pics, too.
> 
> Can you see the ball coming off the bat?
> 
> Those are NICE seats! Season tickets?



Man, that's pretty darn sweet, rested on your knee? wow.
Yep, clearly see the ball off the end of the bat, and in another frame clearly see the ball just in front of the catchers mitt. Nice work.

Yep, season tickets since '66. 
Your pictures are probably the first that I've seen that I can pick out who's sitting in my seats, usually customers, but the banker owns everything that I have now, so...


----------



## hawg dawg

RipperIII said:


> Yep, season tickets since '66.
> Your pictures are probably the first that I've seen that I can pick out who's sitting in my seats, usually customers, but the banker owns everything that I have now, so...



Rip you need to let a fellow Bama fan borrow those seats for a game sometime


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good needed confidence winning series for the Braves before going to the Phillies home turf to face their consistent winning momentum before the all-star summer break.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Go Bravos beat dem stinking Phils.


----------



## RipperIII

hawg dawg said:


> Rip you need to let a fellow Bama fan borrow those seats for a game sometime



 I hear ya,...Roll Tide!


----------



## Resica

Don't think they'll get the game in tonight.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

day night DH tomorrow?  game is scheduled for 4 pm anyways.


----------



## Resica

Possibly. Halliday and Lee.


----------



## Resica

I take that back. Radar doesn't look too bad now.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Beachy looking good just threw the cheese past ryan.


----------



## Resica

2-2. Hopefully Halliday will continue his work and the Phils can eek out a run or 2!


----------



## dieselengine9

hey I know lets take two strikes and swing at something away!


----------



## Resica

hawg dawg said:


> Win tomorrow and sweep the Phils and go into the break a 1/2 game up and come out of the break with a healthy Prado.



Maybe next series. Nice win for the Phils. Ibanez hammered that ball!!


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I could have hammered that ball. Might as well put that one on a tee.

Sure gonna regret staying up for that in the morning when I get up for work.


----------



## Resica

CollinsCraft77 said:


> I could have hammered that ball. Might as well put that one on a tee.
> 
> Sure gonna regret staying up for that in the morning when I get up for work.


----------



## westcobbdog

that was a tough loss. our last two batters looked pathetic..standing there taking strikes, then swinging at pitches in the dirt. In the 6-7-8 innings vs a team like philly, we need to give our top LH relievers two innings each..forget proctor, sherrill, even linebrake scares me.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

At least the Braves took it to extra innings for a nice effort to battle for a win.  Congrats to the Phillies for a well deserved win.  From the before game interviews, Chipper sounded satisfied with the season whether they win or lose anything more before the all-star break next week.


----------



## drhunter1

Have I mentioned that Scott Proctor sux?


----------



## paddlin samurai

westcobbdog said:


> that was a tough loss. our last two batters looked pathetic..standing there taking strikes, then swinging at pitches in the dirt. In the 6-7-8 innings vs a team like philly, we need to give our top LH relievers two innings each..forget proctor, sherrill, even linebrake scares me.



i understand the experience factor but these three guys are not getting the job done...at least get rid of one of these guys and call up our young studs.  Medlin and the other guy who had back surgery are not back for at least a month.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Give chipper credit he still has fast hands, nice job on going to the opposite field.  Freddie looked over matched on the strikeout, u could see Doc setting him up.


----------



## Resica

Wow. Lee really crushed that ball!!


----------



## LanierSpots

Resica said:


> Wow. Lee really crushed that ball!!




Great at bat...  He hit ball 4 out...


----------



## drhunter1

Freddi was not serious about winning this series. 2 things are clear evidence.

1) he didn't set his rotation up to match theirs and Manuel did.
2) When Chipper went on the DL today, he put Julio Lugo in at 3rd to replace him. Julio Lugo couldn't hit a beach ball on a tee. He sux at the plate and has a marginal arm.

Hence Freddi is willing to give this series away.

I don't know what the logic is in that. Every game is precious.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

No need for the Phillies to get too excited & beat up on the Braves too badly, or at least feel free to hold back until the end of the game to finish any spanking they may feel like dishing out. 

Thank you Mr. Dan Uggla for answering for the Braves with a HR to tie it back up while I was posting.


----------



## Resica

Uggla blasts one!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sounds like Chipper Jones's arthroscopic surgery on his right knee for a torn meniscus went well today according to the local Atlanta TV news reports I just heard on a couple stations.  Gonna be tough with him on the DL for 3 weeks to recover.  The doctors were still surprised how he was playing even up thru last night, but his knee is all cleaned out & we're hopeful for a good, quick recovery.  Wonder if he still will go sit on the bench during the All-Star activities this week.  

http://blogs.ajc.com/atlanta-braves-blog/2011/07/09/braves-place-chipper-jones-on-disabled-list/


----------



## Resica

Good game until now!!!


----------



## dieselengine9

woot woot! Way to come through offensively! 

Now just need Kimbrel to shutem down


----------



## Resica

He will.


----------



## westcobbdog

way to whip their tails, Bravos!


----------



## Resica

westcobbdog said:


> way to whip their tails, Bravos!


----------



## paddlin samurai

we needed this one.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, good to have a confidence building win.  Tough to ask much more out of either team to take both of the 1st 2-games into extra innings.  Sounds good to pick up a game & the Braves to now be only  2.5 games behind the division leader.


----------



## Resica

Hopefully Cole will be able to shut down the Braves tomorrow and the Phils can find some offense.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I think chipper was replaced by Scott Rolen on the AllStar team.


----------



## fredw

Resica said:


> Hopefully Lowe will be able to shut down the Phillies tomorrow and the Braves can find some offense.



Resica, I fixed it for you.  Go braves!


----------



## Resica

fredw said:


> Resica, I fixed it for you.  Go braves!


----------



## Sweetwater

Great series so far.


----------



## fredw

Sweetwater said:


> Great series so far.



Indeed.  I hope for another fine game by both teams today.


----------



## drhunter1

Brian McCann MVP?


----------



## riprap

I guess 1 of 3 is good enough for Freddy. Need to rest those arms before the all star break.


----------



## drhunter1

riprap said:


> I guess 1 of 3 is good enough for Freddy. Need to rest those arms before the all star break.



I guess so. Circle this game on the calender because we can look back on this series and scratch our head as to why we didn't win the division by one game.

Wild card is no lock either. Bobby used to do this crap. "Hey just win the series". Well what happes when you don't. That probably worked when the Braves were the dominent team in the division, but that certainly isn't the case any longer.

Julio Lugo in the line-up? Really?

Where is Diori Hernandez? Is he hurt? He can at least hit the ball with power.


----------



## Resica

This is my idea of a good game!!!


----------



## erock

Classy move by the Philthy fans by doing the "chop". :rolls eyes:

But then again, what do you expect. Like Chip said, "I guess they're celebrating the fact that they just tied the season series.' lol


----------



## Resica

erock said:


> Classy move by the Philthy fans by doing the "chop". :rolls eyes:
> 
> But then again, what do you expect. Like Chip said, "I guess they're celebrating the fact that they just tied the season series.' lol


All 4 of them. Guess that was real hurtful.


----------



## LittleHolder

Only bright spot today was Charlie putting Kendrick in the game to pitch the ninth.  He was complaining earlier in the week about getting pulled after 5 or so innings.  Don't try to punk ole Charlie!


----------



## Horns

Pretty poor pitching from the home team today. Derek Lowe needs a new home and Proctor needs a new profession.


----------



## paddlin samurai

This will help Wren make his mind up...i hope.  One mo bat, one mo bat...


----------



## fishinbub

paddlin samurai said:


> This will help Wren make his mind up...i hope.  One mo bat, one mo bat...



Yep. Maybe D-Lowe to the Yanks for some offense. They sho-nuf need another innings eater in that rotation, and we've got enough young arms to fill his spot...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Why is Scott Proctor still on this roster?


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Why is Scott Proctor still on this roster?



I've been saying this since he lost us that game in the O's series. If he's still on the roster after the break I'm gonna burn Frank Wren's house down.


----------



## DSGB

I'll be glad when Moylan and Medlen are healthy. Maybe then we can get rid of some dead weight in the 'pen.


----------



## gsubo

This has got to be one of the worst hitting Braves teams Ive seen..team batting average is .237 which ranks 26th in the baseball

And the bad part of it is the guys have potential..
Shafer, Uggla, Gonzalez, Heyward, Mcclouth are all hitting under .231.  Gotta start hitting to win a world series.


----------



## bkl021475

gsubo said:


> This has got to be one of the worst hitting Braves teams Ive seen..team batting average is .237 which ranks 26th in the baseball
> 
> And the bad part of it is the guys have potential..
> Shafer, Uggla, Gonzalez, Heyward, Mcclouth are all hitting under .231.  Gotta start hitting to win a world series.



The worst part is we have the 3rd best record in the Majors, if we hit we're unstoppable, seriously.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

DSGB said:


> I'll be glad when Moylan and Medlen are healthy. Maybe then we can get rid of some dead weight in the 'pen.



Just heard on the local Atlanta TV sports news that doctors have made Medlen stop throwing for 6 more weeks due to "lingering soreness" while trying to return from elbow reconstruction surgery. 



http://blogs.ajc.com/atlanta-braves...-six-weeks/?cxntfid=blogs_atlanta_braves_blog 

Braves to shut down Medlen for six weeks

July 13, 2011


----------



## dieselengine9

well crap


----------



## DSGB

Moylan has a bigger role in the 'pen than Medlen, but it still stinks for him to have a setback. Who knows how Kris will be used once he returns.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Great start for the Braves after the mid-summer classic all-star break getting 4 runs in the 1st inning against Washington & now still winning 6 to 1 in the top of the 6th.  Good to have Prado back & guess he's showing he's glad to be back getting that HR in the 4th.  Guess the 4 errors by Washington kinda hurt them.  Hope ya'll are having a blast enjoying it on pay tv while I watch the online scoreboard & box score details.  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_07_15_wasmlb_atlmlb_1 


EDIT:  Wow, 3 more runs for the Braves in the 6th to make it 9 to 1.  Glad to see the offense come alive with 12 hits tonight already.


----------



## bkl021475

Hopefully tonight is a sign of good things to come with the bats for the second half!


----------



## bkl021475

Braves 10,000 wins!!!


----------



## Wiskey_33

Prado was lookin' good for sure last night. Welcome back!


----------



## drhunter1

I wanted to give Freddi Gonzales at least until the Allstar break before I solidified my oppinion of his managerial style. It's only fair to give him that. I went into the season completely open minded and wanted to give him a chance.

It appears to me that he is our worst fear as Braves fans if we want to win a world championship. He is a Bobby Cox clone. His addiction to the "righty / lefty" matchup is as obsessive as Bobby's was. His handling of the bullpen is perplexing to say the least. He has shown that he will leave someone in too long.

Furthermore he appears to be more concerned about the players feelings than winning ball games. 

I was at the game last night and he had McClouth on the bench because he was a lefty. Instead he had a rooking with a 100 avg in the game who couldn't hit a beachball on a tee. He promptly went 
0fer last night. On top of that when the Nats brought in right handers in from their pen, he stuck with Mr. 0fer in liu of McCleouth.  Was McClouth hurt? No he wasn't, but apparently this game wasn't important enough to have him in there to give us the best chance to win.

You could feel the wheels coming off of Hanson before he gave up the home run. Before the 6th inning he had 85 pitiches and couldn't seem to keep the ball down and was giving up too many hits. Everyone else saw it, but Freddi obviously didn't want to hurt Hansons feelings so he left him in to get shelled further and thus put the game out of hand. 

Additionally Freddi had chances to put pressure on the Nats defense by running with Shaefer on 1st and wouldn't do it.

I knew something was amis with his ability to manage this year when he chose to pitch to Matt Kemp earlier this year in LA and as we all know Kemp did what Kemp does and hit a walk off home run.

Lastly, he believes in the same philosophy that Bobby did in that winning series is good enough, sweeping teams is not that important. He fails to realize that EACH game is precious and if you do not sweep teams you should sweep, you can go back and circle those games on the calender that you lost as the reason why you didn't get their. Though we have swept some series this year, we have also let some get away that shouldn't have been. This might have worked in the 90's when the Braves were the clear dominent team in the division, but that is not the case anymore and Freddi's failure to recognize that and "Stick with" the Bobby Cox philosophy will cost them the division this year.

The Braves may make the post season this year, but they will have to be content with the Wild Card slot because too many times, when we have had the chance to make up ground, we lose on the same nights as the Phils. You can blame that on the manager.


----------



## golffreak

I agree with some of your points and disagree with others. I think that he is a good coach, but a hesitant one. I have always believed that it's better to make a wrong decision than to make no decision at all. This is one of his faults for sure. I think that he will adjust to the job and turn out to be a good coach.


----------



## drhunter1

golffreak said:


> I agree with some of your points and disagree with others. I think that he is a good coach, but a hesitant one. I have always believed that it's better to make a wrong decision than to make no decision at all. This is one of his faults for sure. I think that he will adjust to the job and turn out to be a good coach.



Did you watch the game last night? Did you notice that McClouth wasn't in the game? Did you notice how he left Hanson in too long? Both avoidable mishaps.

Did you see how he failed to set his rotation up for the Phillies so his best would be going against their best? Did you see how Charlie Manuel did set his rotation up that way in the weeks leading up to that series?


----------



## drhunter1

Clearly the Braves are just fine with 2nd place in the NE. Clearly they are fine with the wild card. Clearly the do not care to win the division.


----------



## golffreak

You may just need to stop watching them. Obviously they can't do anything right. They are only 3 games out of first in the East. This is much better than most would have predicted.


----------



## hawg dawg

golffreak said:


> You may just need to stop watching them. Obviously they can't do anything right. They are only 3 games out of first in the East. This is much better than most would have predicted.




Not to mention the 3rd best record in all of MLB. It's terrible to be a Braves fan right now!


----------



## dieselengine9

That's the way you scrap out a win  today baby


----------



## paddlin samurai

freddy will be ok and so will we


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Woe is me, they've got the third best record in baseball and have played with a makeshift lineup for pretty much the whole year. Baseball also isn't football, it's impossible to go a 162-0 over the course of a major league season. Every game is important, but some are going to slip away, its baseball. The strategy of winning the series is a good one and it works. If a team wins two out of every three they would go 108-54, that's a pretty good record. Should the Braves be satisfied with second place in the East, heck no, but being a wild card team isn't an abomination. I would love to see the Braves win the East this year, but making the playoffs as NL East Champs or the Wildcard won't have any effect on their chances to win the World Series. They'll play either the NL West or Central Champs in the NLDS and probably the Phillies in the NLCS if they get there. I think that Fredi has done a good job at keeping the ship afloat during stormy seas. It's easy to Monday morning quarterback, but playing sound fundamental baseball (good pitching, good fielding, and timely hitting) has gotten the Braves where they are. As of right now my only complaint is that they haven't beaten the Mets or Nationals consistently this year, which is why they aren't in first place. I like this team and if the bats get going in the second half they could be very, very dangerous.


----------



## drhunter1

golffreak said:


> You may just need to stop watching them. Obviously they can't do anything right. They are only 3 games out of first in the East. This is much better than most would have predicted.



They won today. It was a miracle. They got lucky. Has anyone seen the Nats record against the Braves. They have the beaten the Braves more than any other team in the in the NE. 

I'm just tired of us playing great baseball against eveyrone else and playing down to the competition. I'm sick of it. Lets do just more than win the series against teams we should sweep and sweep them. 

I guss thats too much to ask? The Phils don't seem to think it's too much.


----------



## golffreak

I understand. Be patient...I truly do think they will be fine.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

drhunter1 said:


> They won today. It was a miracle. They got lucky. Has anyone seen the Nats record against the Braves. They have the beaten the Braves more than any other team in the in the NE.
> 
> I'm just tired of us playing great baseball against eveyrone else and playing down to the competition. I'm sick of it. Lets do just more than win the series against teams we should sweep and sweep them.
> 
> I guss thats too much to ask? The Phils don't seem to think it's too much.



It's baseball, which means is sometimes better to be lucky than good. They also took the lead back three times today, which is the sign of a good team. They do need to beat the Nationals (and Mets) with more consistency in the second half and hopefully this weekend was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Sweetwater

Wash. has a winning record against STL and SF.....500 against ARI, ATL, MIL, and PIT...all postseason contenders. They have bad records against PHI and NYM.

PHI is playing well against everyone but the NL central and ARI. No one has more than a one game edge on them.

ATL has  the edge over MIL and SF by two....500 against PHI. WASH. One game down to STL...Two to ARI.

Lots of ball left to be played...but to me it's clear looking at head to head....the braves are more balanced in their wins and losses than PHI...they are .500 or better against all the division leaders...and I just ain't seeing them struggling against lesser teams like some here are saying.

Matter of fact...If I were a PHI fan...I'd be concerned with the imbalance of wins against lesser opponents and that bad record against the top 3 in the Central MIL PIT and STL.


----------



## dieselengine9

paddlin samurai said:


> freddy will be ok and so will we



Werd.  

Seems like we're doing better lately of staying in the game and coming back once we're behind.  There have been times when I didn't get that feeling.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Fredi is a doofus.


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Fredi is a doofus.



I can't recall, were you a Booby fan or no?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> I can't recall, were you a Booby fan or no?



I was a fan of Bobby the man, not necessarily Bobby the in-game strategist.

Fredi is just as bad at in-game strategy but with none of Bobby's charm or selfless defense of his players.  The only thing I've seen Fredi do well this year (better than Bobby) is he usually tends to pull his starting pitcher at the right time.


----------



## huntindawg

Nothing says charming quite like beating your wife.....


----------



## dieselengine9




----------



## Sultan of Slime

Without using homer optimism, I think we are hitting our stride at just about the right time.Prado is back and some of the other guys are getting their groove back. We will be a contender thats all I ask. I think with a few lucky pick ups we could get to the WS in 3 years or so...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> Nothing says charming quite like beating your wife.....



We're talking baseball here, right?


----------



## huntindawg

I thought so and then you brought charm into the coaching equation.


Nah, you know I'm just giving you and all the booby homers a hard time. I never liked his in game strategies, especially his handling of the squad at the end of the year.  Anywho, I'll refrain from Fredi bashing til I see what he can do for us in the playoffs.  After all, that's where a coach makes his name (unless you're Booby Cox anyways).


----------



## fredw

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> We're talking baseball here, right?



Ouch.....


----------



## huntindawg

fredw said:


> Ouch.....



Really?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yippee, I just saw the Braves are on regular OTA WPCH TV Ch. 17 for this home series against the Colorado Rockies, just in case others were not aware of it.  Seems like Ch. 17 WPCH only broadcasts home games this year, only once in a while.  Hope Atlanta wins another home series.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Yippee, I just saw the Braves are on regular OTA WPCH TV Ch. 17 for this home series against the Colorado Rockies, just in case others were not aware of it.  Seems like Ch. 17 WPCH only broadcasts home games this year, only once in a while.  Hope Atlanta wins another home series.



Braves are @ Rockies this week.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Braves are @ Rockies this week.



Thanks, I read the TV schedule wrong.  My bad.  Guess we have more chances for long balls in the thin air, high altitude field in Colorado.  I'm surprised it's not starting later like 10:40pm or 9:40pm but at least it's not on the left coast one more time zone away so it starts a bit earlier at 8:40pm.


----------



## fredw

huntindawg said:


> Really?


?????


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win by the Braves, 7 to 4 and 12 hits.  Hard to believe Freeman is only 21 batting cleanup in the 4th slot but getting 3 RBI's, a HR, & going 3 for 5 hits tonight.  Cubs helped us out beating the Phillies tonight so they are in 1st place with a 2.5 game lead over Atlanta.

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_07_18_atlmlb_colmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Doc, you know, I sit back and read more than I post these days. Can't help but notice your disdain for fredi.

I think fredi has done a great job. Just like I said at the beginning of the year when everybody was cryin, fredi and the braves will be fine. And they are. But doofus, he is not.


----------



## DSGB

"He must be eating a different box of Wheaties than everybody else right now." -Rockies pitcher Jason Hammel on Freddie Freeman

He has five homers in five games against the Rockies this month.

Good outing by Lowe with some tough luck in the seventh. His line doesn't reflect how well he pitched.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Doc, you know, I sit back and read more than I post these days. Can't help but notice your disdain for fredi.
> 
> I think fredi has done a great job. Just like I said at the beginning of the year when everybody was cryin, fredi and the braves will be fine. And they are. But doofus, he is not.



What do you like about him?  How he bunts all of the time?  How he pitches Proctor in high leverage situations?  How he refuses to use his closer unless it's a save situation?  (The Braves have lost at least 2 extra inning games this year that Kimbrel didn't pitch in and guys like Proctor and Linebrink were thrown out there to get the L.) 

How about how he uses the 3 lowest OBP's on the team to bat 1st and 2nd?  Maybe you like how he hit and runs with slow runners on base and low contact-rate hitters at the plate?

Maybe you like how he hasn't gotten thrown out of 1 game this year protecting or standing up for a player?  Or when we get beat by a crappy soft-tossing lefty he always says "you just have to tip your hat to those guys."

This team has enough talent to win 90+ games no matter who is managing it.


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> This team has enough talent to win 90+ games no matter who is managing it.



And I still maintain that as an adolescent teen, I could have coached the mid 90s Braves w/ a lot more talent that this current team to 1 championship....


But everyone loves Bobby Cox and everyone will/should love Fredi w/ the same blind love when this pitching staff carries us to a lot of playoffs over the next few years.


----------



## huntindawg

Some answers.


Doc_Holliday23 said:


> What do you like about him?  How he bunts all of the time? We're sitting at 41,the league average, on number of sacrifices   How he pitches Proctor in high leverage situations?  I don't understand his use of Proctor either...it's like he's trying to show Wren that he needs to get another bullpen arm or something (which I've maintained all along).How he refuses to use his closer unless it's a save situation?  (The Braves have lost at least 2 extra inning games this year that Kimbrel didn't pitch in and guys like Proctor and Linebrink were thrown out there to get the L.) I would have sworn that he put Kimbrel in on Sunday afternoon when we won that game in the bottom of the 9th...I must be going crazy.
> 
> How about how he uses the 3 lowest OBP's on the team to bat 1st and 2nd?  What would your lineup card look like? Maybe you like how he hit and runs with slow runners on base and low contact-rate hitters at the plate?Example?
> 
> Maybe you like how he hasn't gotten thrown out of 1 game this year protecting or standing up for a player?  Hahaha..another great Booby trait that made him so charming??Or when we get beat by a crappy soft-tossing lefty he always says "you just have to tip your hat to those guys."Yeah, this problem is a direct result of his coaching, I'm sure of it.
> 
> This team has enough talent to win 90+ games no matter who is managing it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

How many failed sacrifice attempts have we made?  And I'm not talking about pitchers. 

He used Kimbrel the other day in a home game.  I was actually surprised.  Of course, in a home game, there won't ever be a save situation.

My lineup card sure wouldn't have AGon in one of the top 6 spots in the order.  When Chipper's healthy:

McLouth, Prado, McCann, Chipper, Freeman, Uggla, Heyward, Gonzalez.  Or Prado, Heyward, Chipper, McCann, Uggla, Freeman, AGon, McLouth.

I've seen him hit and run with Freeman on first and Uggs at the plate multiple times this year.  I've seen him hit and run with AGon at the plate, as well.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Doc, doc, doc. Bless your heart. With your standards, I'm not sure Casey Stengell would be a good manager of this team.

How about this, they have what, the second best record in the National league?  Key players are or have been hurt. Team couldn't out hit my 10's for most of the season. And you know what we hear from them? Silence. No great drama. Just silence. Go to work and win a series. Let philly get the headlines and just let the Braves be.

You need to put down your charts, graphs, calculators, etc Doc and have a cold beer and just let it happen. Nothing is fun if you pick it apart like you do. Are you married? I am. If I picked my wife apart like you do this ball team, my marriage would be over in ten minutes. Just take the good with the bad and go with it. Some days you leave the lights on. Other days you cut them off. but you enjoy the ride nonetheless.


----------



## huntindawg

I don't know the number on the failed sac attempts?  I'm sure you do, since you're incredibly stuck on this topic.  Please enlighten me.

Newflash, Chipper's not healthy and Gonzo hasn't been hitting in the top 6 spots since the break and Prado's return.  


Sure, there's an argument on switching Nate and Jordan in the lineup.  Nate's OBP is hovering around 50 points higher than J's but he's no threat to get to second and create runs. (J's runs from baserunning stat is 6 compared to Nate's 2).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

CollinsCraft77 said:


> Doc, doc, doc. Bless your heart. With your standards, I'm not sure Casey Stengell would be a good manager of this team.
> 
> How about this, they have what, the second best record in the National league?  Key players are or have been hurt. Team couldn't out hit my 10's for most of the season. And you know what we hear from them? Silence. No great drama. Just silence. Go to work and win a series. Let philly get the headlines and just let the Braves be.
> 
> You need to put down your charts, graphs, calculators, etc Doc and have a cold beer and just let it happen. Nothing is fun if you pick it apart like you do. Are you married? I am. If I picked my wife apart like you do this ball team, my marriage would be over in ten minutes. Just take the good with the bad and go with it. Some days you leave the lights on. Other days you cut them off. but you enjoy the ride nonetheless.



Numbers don't lie.  And yes, I'm married.

I can't pick my wife apart so I turn to baseball.

Just because we've won a lot of games doesn't mean I should just be happy with throwing some of the others away.  I want to win them all.

Maybe you didn't notice, but Scott Proctor gave up a walk-off homerun to a lefty in the Phillies series.  How does that not drive you crazy?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> I don't know the number on the failed sac attempts?  I'm sure you do, since you're incredibly stuck on this topic.  Please enlighten me.


I dont know the number but I'd guess its a fair amount.  Just pointing out that succesful SAC bunts is not a good stat to determine whether or not our players are called on to bunt an enormous amount of the time.  Did you know that historical statistics show that you actually decrease your chance to score a run when you sacrifice bunt someone over?



huntindawg said:


> Newflash, Chipper's not healthy and Gonzo hasn't been hitting in the top 6 spots since the break and Prado's return.


Since the break?  That's 4 games.  Awesome.  He never should have hit there.


----------



## hawg dawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> He used Kimbrel the other day in a home game.  I was actually surprised.  Of course, in a home game, there won't ever be a save situation.



Why not?


----------



## huntindawg

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I dont know the number but I'd guess its a fair amount.  Just pointing out that succesful SAC bunts is not a good stat to determine whether or not our players are called on to bunt an enormous amount of the time.  Did you know that historical statistics show that you actually decrease your chance to score a run when you sacrifice bunt someone over?
> 
> 
> Since the break?  That's 4 games.  Awesome.  He never should have hit there.



You don't decrease your chance to score A run...you decrease your chance to score multiple runs.  


So you think Fredi wanted Prado and Chipper to be hurt so he would have to piece together some kind of terrible lineup??

Now that Uggs is finally hitting the ball and Freeman is turning into what we all hoped he could be, I don't think we'll see Gonzo higher than 6 the rest of the way, unless he starts putting out numbers from 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## huntindawg

hawg dawg said:


> Why not?



I think he meant when the game is tied going to deciding inning??

At least that's the only thing that makes sense...but it doesn't really....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

hawg dawg said:


> Why not?



In a home game there will never be a situation in extra innings where the home team scores, but still has to get the visiting out while protecting a lead.

Edit: I wasn't clear enough that I was talking about extra inning games.



Look guys, I'm not unhappy about this season.  I'm very pleased in the results so far.  I cheer for this team every night and I'm mad when they lose and fired up when they win.  I'm not negative about the team and I think if the worst problem we have is Fredi doing goofy stuff, then well be just fine.  Still doesn't mean I'm gonna ignore the things Fredi does, especially when I think it specifically cost us a game.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> You don't decrease your chance to score A run...



Numbers say that it reduces the chance that a/any runs will score.







Now that is for the average runner on base and the average hitter at the plate so I'm not saying that there aren't times when bunting is the right thing to do.  (The pitcher bunting a runner over is typically a good idea and perhaps Schafer bunting someone over for Prado is a good call.). I just think Fredi plays entirely too much small ball and seems like he's always having to pull some kind of strings instead of just leaving things alone.


----------



## huntindawg

I would love to see how they (whoever they are) came up w/ this chart that you love to reference.....

We don't get any details about anything from that chart, especially as it pertains to bunting a runner over.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

huntindawg said:


> I would love to see how they (whoever they are) came up w/ this chart that you love to reference.....
> 
> We don't get any details about anything from that chart, especially as it pertains to bunting a runner over.


The chart has nothing to do with bunting a runner over but it explains the chance of scoring in the given situations.

In other words, say you have a runner on 1st with no outs.  You have a 44.1% chance of scoring.

Small ball principles say you want to bunt him over so that you will have a runner on 2nd now with one out.  The chart say in that situation you now have a 41.8% chance of scoring.

A situation where the bunt is a good idea is if you have a runner at 2nd with nobody out.  In that situation you have a 63.7% chance of scoring and if you bunt him over (meaning you now have a runner at 3B and 1 out) you then have a 67.4% chance of scoring.

The data is derived from every at bat of every MLB game in the dates listed.

And of course, statistics don't just work out neatly all of the time, that's why I said everything depends on the players and the situation.  I say you have a xx.x% chance.  What the table actually means is that in the past, that percentage of runners have scored in that same situation.  As always, the past does not necessarily predict the future, but it is still a good indicator over the long term.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

Yes Doc, I hate Scott Proctor. 

I thought I told you to put them charts down and relax?

Yes buddy, I know how you feel and I used to be a negative thinker but I have come to the light and learned to relax. 

And yes, he screws up sometimes but who doesnt?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Rough 3-inning start for the Braves tonight.  At least the Cubs are beating the 1st place Phillies right now for a possible potential 2nd loss in a row.


----------



## DSGB

Beachy got introduced to Coors field. 

Gain a game - give it right back.


----------



## Resica

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Rough 3-inning start for the Braves tonight.  At least the Cubs are beating the 1st place Phillies right now for a possible potential 2nd loss in a row.



Maybe tonight.


----------



## Nitram4891

A lot of talk about Beltran getting delt.  Possibly to the Braves, Giants, or Phillies...


----------



## dieselengine9

Nitram4891 said:


> A lot of talk about Beltran getting delt.  Possibly to the Braves, Giants, or Phillies...



That would leave a few odd men out in the outfield assuming one of them wasn't involved in said trade.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Beltran can't play CF... and he'd cost too much in terms of prospects, IMO.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

agreed


----------



## hawg dawg

Looks like we're close to making a trade. Johnny Gomes sounds like a real possibility. I guess he would be a bench bat and could play some LF against lefties? It will surprise me if that's the only move we make. I want Pence but don't want to sell the farm to do it.

I've heard a lot of folks talk about Prado playing 6 days a week and being a "Super Utility" player and play most every position except CF and Catcher. What do ya'll think about that? I'm undecided.


----------



## Robbie101

hawg dawg said:


> Looks like we're close to making a trade. Johnny Gomes sounds like a real possibility. I guess he would be a bench bat and could play some LF against lefties? It will surprise me if that's the only move we make. I want Pence but don't want to sell the farm to do it.
> 
> I've heard a lot of folks talk about Prado playing 6 days a week and being a "Super Utility" player and play most every position except CF and Catcher. What do ya'll think about that? I'm undecided.



Dumb is all I can say.... He's hitting .213 this year.... Let Heyward play instead of trading for him!!!! Wren is a moron.


----------



## bkl021475

Its Hunter Pence, for Delgado and some B players, Pence is awesome and we would be grateful to have him and his speed.


----------



## fishinbub

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> The chart has nothing to do with bunting a runner over but it explains the chance of scoring in the given situations.
> 
> In other words, say you have a runner on 1st with no outs.  You have a 44.1% chance of scoring.
> 
> Small ball principles say you want to bunt him over so that you will have a runner on 2nd now with one out.  The chart say in that situation you now have a 41.8% chance of scoring.
> 
> A situation where the bunt is a good idea is if you have a runner at 2nd with nobody out.  In that situation you have a 63.7% chance of scoring and if you bunt him over (meaning you now have a runner at 3B and 1 out) you then have a 67.4% chance of scoring.
> 
> The data is derived from every at bat of every MLB game in the dates listed.
> 
> And of course, statistics don't just work out neatly all of the time, that's why I said everything depends on the players and the situation.  I say you have a xx.x% chance.  What the table actually means is that in the past, that percentage of runners have scored in that same situation.  As always, the past does not necessarily predict the future, but it is still a good indicator over the long term.



Yes, but with a runner on 1st and one out (which will happen roughly 60% of the time with a runner on 1st and no outs) the odds of scoring go down to 28%...


----------



## fishinbub

bkl021475 said:


> Its Hunter Pence, for Delgado and some B players, Pence is awesome and we would be grateful to have him and his speed.



I think it would probably take at least two top tier prospects to get Pence...


----------



## bkl021475

fishinbub said:


> I think it would probably take at least two top tier prospects to get Pence...



Not from what Buster Olney says, but who knows, I pray for Pence, such an upgrade!


----------



## bkl021475

fishinbub said:


> I think it would probably take at least two top tier prospects to get Pence...



Heyward could go to the minors till the end of minor league season for a reality check.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Resica said:


> Maybe tonight.



Congrats on the Phils coming back from behind for the win yesterday & they crushed the Cubs again today.  Your team has a fine habit & momentum for winning.  Wish the Braves could get some of that, esp. on their offensive batting, but they are tied in the bottom of the 9th tonight so their win is still up for grabs on who wants it the most.


----------



## bkl021475

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats on the Phils coming back from behind for the win yesterday & they crushed the Cubs again today.  Your team has a fine habit & momentum for winning.  Wish the Braves could get some of that, esp. on their offensive batting, but they are tied in the bottom of the 9th tonight so their win is still up for grabs on who wants it the most.



Do not congrat the Phils, we have the 3rd best record in all of the MLB!


----------



## huntindawg

Straight outta cox's playbook there.


----------



## fishinbub

Walk a pinch hitter to face one of the best in baseball...


----------



## DSGB

That error hurt!


----------



## DSGB

I wouldn't mind getting Pence, but Prado needs to be playing every day.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

anybody have a problem with how Fredi managed that last inning?

RH hitters are hitting .140 against Gearrin.  That's the only job he SHOULD have on the team: getting RH hitters out.  Yet Fredi chose not to use him and walked a guy to get to Carlos Gonzalez?  I bet Fredi tipped his hat to CarGo.

Why not even bring in Kimbrel to face Wiggington and then send him back out there if we get the lead?

And yes, I know, Prado was the real goat in this one.  Lots of mistakes by him tonight.


----------



## riprap

bkl021475 said:


> Heyward could go to the minors till the end of minor league season for a reality check.



Amen to that! 

They need to get rid of him. He plays right field, how in the world does he keep getting hurt. If he ran around and played as hard as Schafer and Uggla he would have to retire. At least Chipper is getting up in age and has played more then him and contributed more this season.

The Braves had way to many chances to win that game last night for it come down to pitching strategy.


----------



## Resica

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Congrats on the Phils coming back from behind for the win yesterday & they crushed the Cubs again today.  Your team has a fine habit & momentum for winning.  Wish the Braves could get some of that, esp. on their offensive batting, but they are tied in the bottom of the 9th tonight so their win is still up for grabs on who wants it the most.


 

The Phils did ok. They need to keep it up. Sorry for your team's loss.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

My Sunday AJC TV scheduled showed the Braves game on SportsSouth starting at 7pm Eastern time but the local TV sports news just reported it's late in the game with a great Atlanta HR derby going on for Heyward, Freeman, & Conrad along with McLouth getting a Triple, now winning in the bottom of the 9th, 9 to 6 with both teams having 10 hits each.  C'mon Bravos! 

Box Score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/news/boxscore.jsp?gid=2011_07_21_atlmlb_colmlb_1


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Dan "the man" Uggla, welcome back to the show.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like the Braves have been eating their Wheaties again with another HR derby by Heyward (11, 4th inning off Arroyo, 0 on, 0 out), McCann (17, 4th inning off Arroyo, 0 on, 0 out), Prado (10, 7th inning off Arroyo, 0 on, 2 out), Uggla (18, 9th inning off Masset, 1 on, 2 out).


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Sorry Atlanta gave up 3 HR's, esp. 2 of the 3 of them in the 6th when the Reds went ahead, but glad the Braves had some good offense to take the lead back.  Since I did not see the game since it was not on regular OTA TV, it sounded like JJ pitched a nice game with 9 SO's in 6 innings, even though he did give up those 3 HR's, so Venters got the win & Kimbrel got another save, one of his many.  

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_07_22_atlmlb_cinmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## Nitram4891

Derek low is clutch...wow.


----------



## riprap

When Fredie send Proctor into the game, he is telling the other team, "We'll, getcha next time."


----------



## Horns

riprap said:


> When Fredie send Proctor into the game, he is telling the other team, "We'll, getcha next time."



You got that right. Proctor needs a new profession.


----------



## hawg dawg

horns said:


> you got that right. Proctor needs a new profession.




amen.


----------



## westcobbdog

I would think any of our pitchers that falter consistently during this stretch run that is so important to our season would be sent down, cut or traded. Especially when we have 3 young potential phenoms waiting in the minors that could certainly be a set up man..i don't get it.


----------



## riprap

If the starters don't go seven, we have a problem.


----------



## Nitram4891

Good game tonight!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

bad ending.

Proctobrink is killing us.


----------



## bkl021475

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> bad ending.
> 
> Proctobrink is killing us.



Agree with ya 100% + FG


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> bad ending.
> 
> Proctobrink is killing us.



My first thought when he came out for the ninth was, " Uh-oh."


----------



## David C.

I'm going to take my kids to the Braves game tomorrow night (Tuesday, 7/26) and I was wondering if anyone has advice on where to park, what exit to take, getting back on the I-85 after the game, what to take, what time the stadium opens, etc..
Thanks in advance. (We live in Alpharetta.)


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

David C. said:


> I'm going to take my kids to the Braves game tomorrow night (Tuesday, 7/26) and I was wondering if anyone has advice on where to park, what exit to take, getting back on the I-85 after the game, what to take, what time the stadium opens, etc..
> Thanks in advance. (We live in Alpharetta.)



Its a tuesday, probably only be about 20,000 people there so I wouldn't worry too much about traffic.

Come downtown, exit @ MLK, take a right, then a left on Courtland, left on Memorial, right on Capitol Ave.  Go down and park in the green or blue lot.  When you leave, you'll be on Capitol Ave going North.  Right on MLK, left on the 75/85 N ramp and you're home free.

If there's bad traffic on MLK after the game, go on up to Ellis Street, take a right and get on the Interstate there.  Have fun.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

DSGB said:


> My first thought when he came out for the ninth was, " Uh-oh."



top of their order, if they score, you lose.  but fredi won't use his best reliever, even though its THE HIGHEST POSSIBLE LEVERAGE SITUATION.

“When you’re on the road, you’ve got to push guys back a little bit, *because you can’t use your closer on the road in the ninth inning of a tie ballgame.*” - Fredi "Doofus" Gonzalez


----------



## David C.

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Its a tuesday, probably only be about 20,000 people there so I wouldn't worry too much about traffic.
> 
> Come downtown, exit @ MLK, take a right, then a left on Courtland, left on Memorial, right on Capitol Ave.  Go down and park in the green or blue lot.  When you leave, you'll be on Capitol Ave going North.  Right on MLK, left on the 75/85 N ramp and you're home free.
> 
> If there's bad traffic on MLK after the game, go on up to Ellis Street, take a right and get on the Interstate there.  Have fun.



Thanks, Doc. It's the first time at a game for my kids, so I believe that they will have fun. Does anyone know what time the stadium opens?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

David C. said:


> Thanks, Doc. It's the first time at a game for my kids, so I believe that they will have fun. Does anyone know what time the stadium opens?



2.5 hours before game time.


----------



## David C.

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> 2.5 hours before game time.



Awesome! Thanks again.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

A beautifully simple explanation of last night's situation:



> The logic behind not using your closer is beyond flawed.
> 
> a) in a tie game in the 9th inning or later [on the road], a reliever cannot give up 1 run. 1 run automatically loses the game.
> b) when ahead in the 9th or later away, a reliever does not lose the game giving up 1 run. In fact, a reliever with the lead can have more than 1 run to work with.
> 
> In a), the reliever must be flawless. In b), the reliever has room for error. So why is it the multi-billion dollar baseball industry has not figured out where the better reliever should be used? Its very, very basic logic.


----------



## bkl021475

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> A beautifully simple explanation of last night's situation:



I'm sick of FG losing games, my 10 year old knows to put up your best on the road, especially when all it takes is a run, ignorance would describe it.


----------



## DSGB

Walks and mental mistakes cost them this time. A lack of hitting with runners on didn't help, either.

I'll be glad when Schafer is back in center.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Disappointing loss since the Braves had a chance to gain some ground with the Phillies losing last night, but could not get the runs needed for the win despite getting almost twice the hits as the Pirates.  Welcome back Chipper & nice to have him hit a HR on his return.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

DSGB said:


> Walks and mental mistakes cost them this time. A lack of hitting with runners on didn't help, either.
> 
> I'll be glad when Schafer is back in center.



I dont mind him in there as long as he's hitting 8th.


----------



## gsubo

We need a center fielder, a left fielder, and right fielder, a 2nd baseman, and a shortstop that can hit.  

Oh yea, and a third baseman that can stay off the DL. Chipper strained a quad..AGAINNNNNNNNN!

Gonna be a long second half for the Bravos if their offense dont shape up fast!


----------



## dieselengine9

gsubo said:


> We need a center fielder, a left fielder, and right fielder, a 2nd baseman



Prado is going to fill one of those positions, so I disagree.


----------



## Resica

Phils beat the Giants 7-2 behind Worley's 3 hitter.


----------



## fishinbub

dieselengine9 said:


> Prado is going to fill one of those positions, so I disagree.



Prado, Freeman, B-Mac, and Uggla (he's hitting the ball as well as anyone right now) are obvious starters. Anywhere else we can pick up a good bat, I say go for it...


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wow, close tie ballgame still going into overtime extra innings.


----------



## emusmacker

I heard on the radio today that Chipper said they need to stand pat and not do any trades, that they are as good as any team out there. LOL< what a dufus, the Pirates are better, and the Giants.  And Hey DOC< your 1st ballot hofer is hurt again, that's some mighty fine contributing there. Must be getting ready to start filming his Buck Commander shows on tv.


----------



## riprap

They might have a chance, but Proctor hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

emusmacker said:


> I heard on the radio today that Chipper said they need to stand pat and not do any trades, that they are as good as any team out there. LOL< what a dufus, the Pirates are better, and the Giants.  And Hey DOC< your 1st ballot hofer is hurt again, that's some mighty fine contributing there. Must be getting ready to start filming his Buck Commander shows on tv.



So is ARod.  Same injury Chipper had (meniscus.). He's already missed more time than Chipper did.  Chipper will be back and when he gets back at least he wont be a flamer like all of the Yankees are.

People that still say Ugglas not hitting haven't noticed his 17 game streak, I guess.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> They might have a chance, but Proctor hasn't come in yet.



Uh-oh, someone said the nasty dreaded "P" word.  Hope that does not jinx the Braves & come back to bite them.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> People that still say Ugglas not hitting haven't noticed his 17 game streak, I guess.



Good point.  Uggla continues to stack up the RBI's at 41, and the HR's at 18 competing for HR team leader.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> They might have a chance, but Proctor hasn't come in yet.



Oh no, Braves have Scott Proctor pitching.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Congrats on the Braves long 19-inning 6.5 hour game win with Proctor getting credit for the win & an RBI which I hope someone will verify if it was the game winning RBI since I did not watch it but followed it on the scoreboard web sites. 

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_07_26_pitmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box 

http://scores.espn.go.com/mlb/boxscore?gameId=310726115&teams=pittsburgh-pirates-vs-atlanta-braves 

Just found the game winning play:  

"Scoring Summary 19th --> S Proctor grounded into fielder's choice to third, J Lugo scored, J Schafer to third."


----------



## Fishlipps Revisited

i love the Braves, but, they got a gift there......that's the WORST call i think i've ever seen.....he was out by 10 ft....easily....

the umps must have been REALLY ready to go home....

http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/video/play.jsp?c_id=atl&content_id=17335331&topic_id=11493214


----------



## Resica

What a pathetic call. He tagged him from calf to chest.


----------



## Les Miles

Resica said:


> What a pathetic call. He tagged him from calf to chest.



The catcher missed the tag! The catcher missed the tag! 









History was made last night. Congrats to the Braves.


----------



## LanierSpots

Instant replay, here we come.


----------



## Dog Hunter

What you expect.  Did you see some of the shoestring strikes he called.


----------



## westcobbdog

McCann on 15 day dl hurts bad..when Proctor gets a hit and win things are bad.


----------



## LanierSpots

westcobbdog said:


> McCann on 15 day dl hurts bad..when Proctor gets a hit and win things are bad.



LOL.  I think the ump was ready to go home..


----------



## DSGB

Crazy game. I was surprised the Braves had enough guys to finish. 

I'll take the win on a blown call. Got to give credit to Cristhian Martinez for putting up six scoreless innings, even though he almost got tossed himself. Surprised to see Proctor work three innings without blowing the game. 

Not having Mac in the lineup for a few weeks is going to hurt. However, Ross is without a doubt the best backup catcher in the league.


----------



## bnew17

what a terrible call and terrible way to end the game. The ump ought to be suspended. And Lugo tried to say the catcher missed the tag, what a moron.


----------



## Jim Thompson

yep he was ready to head to the house for sure


----------



## riprap

Tag was missed on the replay from another angle. I can see where the Pirates are upset and I would be too if it happened to the Braves. If you watch on replay the catchers mit never deflects off his leg. I don't see how ESPN says he missed the call when it could have went either way. I know from angle the ump was at he should have been called out, but what I saw from the opposite replay he was safe. If they had replay, wouldn't it have been the same result?

I watched every pitch and I think the highlight was that little girl screaming lets go Pirates all night and the guy with about 1000 cups stacked on top of each other running around.


----------



## bnew17

riprap said:


> Tag was missed on the replay from another angle. I can see where the Pirates are upset and I would be too if it happened to the Braves. If you watch on replay the catchers mit never deflects off his leg. I don't see how ESPN says he missed the call when it could have went either way. I know from angle the ump was at he should have been called out, but what I saw from the opposite replay he was safe. If they had replay, wouldn't it have been the same result?
> 
> I watched every pitch and I think the highlight was that little girl screaming lets go Pirates all night and the guy with about 1000 cups stacked on top of each other running around.




even the umpire said it looked like he blew the call when he watched the replay after the game. do you still think the runner was safe?


----------



## riprap

The replay on ESPN's view from second base looks like he missed the tag, but I found this pic that looks like he didn't. I can see how the ump could have made the mistake. It's not like he was popular with the Braves last night anyway.

It's hard to tell with some pics or replays. Kind of like when guys take a pic of their deer and they are squatted down about 10 yrd behind then when it looks like they are holdind the antlers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

If the ump was unsure then the fact that the throw beat him there by 10' should have made him call him out.

But I'll take it.

The best part was Proctor face planting coming out of the batter's box.  Sums up his season nicely.


----------



## DSGB

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If the ump was unsure then the fact that the throw beat him there by 10' should have made him call him out.
> 
> But I'll take it.
> 
> The best part was Proctor face planting coming out of the batter's box.  Sums up his season nicely.



Fredi said he was afraid Proctor was going to get doubled up at first, until he realized the game was over.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

*What Caused the Braves Ejections in the 9th inning?*



riprap said:


> It's not like he was popular with the Braves last night anyway.



For those of us that could not watch the game, what happened in the 9th inning to cause the umpire to throw McLouth & the Braves Manager out of the game with ejection notices???


"Ejections: Atlanta Braves center fielder Nate McLouth ejected by HP umpire Jerry Meals (9th); Atlanta Braves Manager Fredi Gonzalez ejected by HP umpire Jerry Meals (9th)."


----------



## DSGB

Arguing balls and strikes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thx, DSGB!


----------



## riprap

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> For those of us that could not watch the game, what happened in the 9th inning to cause the umpire to throw McLouth & the Braves Manager out of the game with ejection notices???
> 
> 
> "Ejections: Atlanta Braves center fielder Nate McLouth ejected by HP umpire Jerry Meals (9th); Atlanta Braves Manager Fredi Gonzalez ejected by HP umpire Jerry Meals (9th)."



Very low strike calls, and it seemed like he was picking on Mclouth. Very inconsistent behind the plate.


----------



## Da Possum

I can't believe I stayed up and watch all 19 innings!  My hiney has been dragging all day.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> Very low strike calls, and it seemed like he was picking on Mclouth. Very inconsistent behind the plate.



Thanks for the details, riprap!


----------



## dieselengine9

Don't run on a gun


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

1st place Phillies lost tonight so the Braves have a chance to gain some ground on 'em if they can win the currently tied game again that's in the 9th inning.


----------



## riprap

Not Again!


----------



## gsubo

That umpiring was the worst I have ever seen. The home plate umpire was giving pirate pitchers everything and blowing perfect pitchers made by martinez and others.  
I went to bed in the 17th..couldnt stand watching the Braves squander another scoring oppurtunity.  

One thing I notice about the Braves..baserunning has been horrible as of late and all season long.  And it seems like when these hitters get the green light at the plate with runners in scoring position, they're swinging at horrible pitches and grounding into double plays or just making quick outs and not getting "their" pitch to hit.  No plate discipline..except for the couple hot hitters like Freeman and Uggla.


----------



## riprap

Only 10 tonight.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Not a bad 2nd extra inning win in a row with so many on the DL but the best backup catcher in the league delivers both runs for RBI's tonight.  Good to see Uggla get his batting avg. finally above .200 going 3 for 4 today.

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_07_27_pitmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

gsubo said:


> One thing I notice about the Braves..baserunning has been horrible as of late and all season long.  And it seems like when these hitters get the green light at the plate with runners in scoring position, they're swinging at horrible pitches and grounding into double plays or just making quick outs and not getting "their" pitch to hit.  No plate discipline..except for the couple hot hitters like Freeman and Uggla.



Agreed on both counts except to say that part of that is because of WHO is coming up with RISP... A lot of McLouth and AGon, both of which have had terrible plate discipline and bad hitting with RISP all year.  Gonzalez just doesn't have a clue.


----------



## gsubo

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Agreed on both counts except to say that part of that is because of WHO is coming up with RISP... A lot of McLouth and AGon, both of which have had terrible plate discipline and bad hitting with RISP all year.  Gonzalez just doesn't have a clue.



Agreed 100%.  I dont remember Gonzo being this bad last year at the plate.   He is definately an auotomatic out.  Mclouth had a good game..maybe he'll come around.  Maybe.


----------



## WickedKwik

I saw where the Astro's are trying to get rid of Bourn.  Braves need to get this guy to leadoff.  As much as Schafer has done defensively, i would much rather have a guy like Bourn at the top of our order.  Schafer and McOut k to much for my liking.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Wren needs to make a move now, he has dragged this out too long.  Dale Murphy aint coming out of retirement.


----------



## HighCotton

Freeman, Uggla, and McCann have carried this team lately.  Now Mac is out for 2 weeks.

McOUT and Shafer are sorry excuses for ML players.  Both play good defense but have no bat-- but look who Fredi Gonzo (Bobby Cox 2.0) has in the leadoff spot.

Gonzalez is good defense at SS, about as good as it gets but he's a liability at the plate.

Heyward just looks like a train wreck.

Chipper is, well, just Chipper.  As fragile as a Barbie doll.

The pitching has carried us this far despite Lowe and the absence of a reliable 5th starter.

Ramirez and Lugo are no where near ready for the bigs.  Both look to be automatic outs.  We've already got a lineup full of that, don't need any more.

The Braves need a big bat and another starter if they expect to compete and play post-season.


----------



## DSGB

Braves aren't getting the hits when they are needed most. They out-hit the Pirates in every game, but split the series and needed extras in both wins. 49 runners were left on base this series and they hit into four DPs last night.

While it was nice to give guys like Venters a rest, they played with fire letting Sherrill pitch a second inning. Varvaro was impressive in his debut with 4 Ks, luckily the three walks didn't come back to bite him.

Lowe leaves too many pitches over the plate, especially with two strikes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice win by the Braves tonight with Uggla's 3-RBI HR continuing his 20-game hitting streak & Freeman continuing his 13-game hitting streak.  Good to see the new center fielder just brought up, Jose Constanza, get his first career hit & RBI single.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Way to go Uggla with another 3-run HR to extend his hitting streak to 21 in a row.


----------



## bfriendly

Resica said:


> What a pathetic call. He tagged him from calf to chest.



I was there(have not been here lately though) down by the foul pole and Lugo was a dead duck from where I was standing


----------



## bfriendly

been tryin to catch up on the Braves thread and there sure seems to be a lot of Bickering..........Sure we have been having some disappointing moments, AND we need a really good long winning streak to show up...........Maybe a Marlin Sweep will get that going

However, has this not been absolutely AMAZING baseball so far?

Freeman is on fire!  Uggla coming to life? 

The new kid Constanza has me pumped too; I got to see him get his first hit, RBI and run scored........I need to see his arm yet to be sure, but my 7yo throws as hard as McLout so I am psyched


----------



## Robbie101

We just landed Bourn.


----------



## CollinsCraft77

I like the move. He is a true leadoff hitter which this team needs. 

And he can flat out fly around the bases. 

Jordan was going no where here. Perhaps he can get it together there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Uggla continues with now a 22-game & Freeman's 15-game hitting streak.


----------



## riprap

This men on 1st and 3rd thing with zero or one outs and not scoring is getting old. Should have been an easy sweep.


----------



## hawg dawg

riprap said:


> This men on 1st and 3rd thing with zero or one outs and not scoring is getting old. Should have been an easy sweep.



BING-frickin'-O


----------



## Ballplayer

riprap said:


> This men on 1st and 3rd thing with zero or one outs and not scoring is getting old. Should have been an easy sweep.



  This has been a problem all year and its getting old. Bases can be loaded with 0 outs and they're  lucky to get 1 across the plate.  Today Freeman was at 2nd with 0 outs and they had Uggla at the plate trying to bunt ?? They should'nt be worried about hitting into a double play with Freeman at 2nd.


----------



## riprap

Ballplayer said:


> This has been a problem all year and its getting old. Bases can be loaded with 0 outs and they're  lucky to get 1 across the plate.  Today Freeman was at 2nd with 0 outs and they had Uggla at the plate trying to bunt ?? They should'nt be worried about hitting into a double play with Freeman at 2nd.



I think thats the old Bobby Cox happy to get one run approach.


----------



## huntindawg

Not sure what McDowell is getting paid for??  The last 4 starts by JJ have looked the same...get the batters 0-2, and then run them full.   He's obviously over-thinking his pitching approach to get batters out.  It's like he's thinking what's good enough to run the count in his favor won't work to get them out.  

Another one lost to the pesky Nats....


----------



## xs5875

Why cant we beat the nationals?


----------



## david w.

xs5875 said:


> Why cant we beat the nationals?



We can't get runs...in other words....WE SUCK!


Example:Yesterday we had 13 hits against the marlins and we only scored one run.


----------



## DSGB

Hit three solo homers, but 1-8 with runners on base, including three DPs.

JJ is missing his spots, especially with two strikes.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

not much we could do in that first inning.  If Zim doesn't catch Prado's liner its 1-0 with a man on 2nd and nobody out.

But yes, in general, we have been terrible with RISP.  Especially Gonzo and Heyward (and they come up a lot with RISP.)

2 games in a row with no walks, as well.  We always have a terrible approach against Livan Hernandez.


----------



## Hardwoods

Ankiel has killed the Braves this series!


----------



## riprap

Proctor has been helping Lowe.


----------



## david w.

Put in martinez.


----------



## david w.

Freddie needs to get something going.


----------



## sowega hunter

I am ready to see Lowe GONE!!! They should have traded Lowe and kept Schafer!!!


----------



## david w.

Take lowe out!!!!!!


----------



## bkl021475

Man, we are boom or bust, this getting wipped is getting old, especially by the last placed team in the East.


----------



## david w.

We have no chance in the playoffs this year.


----------



## bfriendly

Hardwoods said:


> Ankiel has killed the Braves this series!



I like Ankiel so I am happy for him...............just wish he could have his homers in a losing effort


----------



## bfriendly

sowega hunter said:


> I am ready to see Lowe GONE!!! They should have traded Lowe and kept Schafer!!!



I always thought if there was a MLB pitcher I could hit, it was LOWE..............last year in the playoffs he was golden and was about the only one who was any good, but once again, I am wishing he was GONE TOO!


Seeing Constanza playin left, then right makes me happy.......KEEP Jose in the lineup, Somewhere, Anywhere!


----------



## mikep

I will trade you Chris Volstad for D Lowe LOL


----------



## mikep

Quick question?  How much more depth does the Braves farm system have?  I know with Freeman, Heyward, Kimbrel up in the bigs those have to be some good hits to it.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

sowega hunter said:


> I am ready to see Lowe GONE!!! They should have traded Lowe and kept Schafer!!!



if only the other team didn't have a say...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

mikep said:


> Quick question?  How much more depth does the Braves farm system have?  I know with Freeman, Heyward, Kimbrel up in the bigs those have to be some good hits to it.



Veritable tons of pitching, not a lot of position players.

Minor, Teheran, Delgado, and Vizcaino are all top 100 prospects and are all basically MLB-ready.  Minor, Delgado, and Teheran have all made MLB starts this year and Vizcaino will no doubt spend the rest of the season in the A-Braves 'pen.  

Tyler Pastornicky is a decent SS prospect.  May be ready next year, but most likely full-time in 2013.

Edward Salcedo is a good 3B prospect but is still in the low-minors.

A good recap of the Braves top 25 prospects per Capitol Avenue Club:  http://capitolavenueclub.com/?p=4596


----------



## riprap

Gonzalez and Heyward are killing the offense. At least Gonzalez shows some emotion and gets upset. To me, Heyward just doesn't think he can be replaced.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope Washington does not sweep Atlanta with a win tonight.  At least Uggla & Freeman still have their long hitting streak going.  Looks like they pulled Lowe out of the game last night one inning too late.  Folks say Lowe does better in cooler weather, kinda like last year losing lots but doing better in playoffs.  Lowe is the highest paid Braves pitcher so it's too bad they did not find a better one at a lower price before the trade deadline.


----------



## riprap

Braves win today. Uggla HR. 25 game hitting streak. Good to see him get it going. Heyward left out of the lineup to find his swing. I wonder where he left it?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> Braves win today. Uggla HR. 25 game hitting streak. Good to see him get it going. Heyward left out of the lineup to find his swing. I wonder where he left it?



Wow, I did not realize it was an early game. Freeman continues his hitting streak, too, along with the new arrival Bourn getting a good hitting streak going.  Whoa, Uggla is starting to turn into a HomeRun hitting maniac.  Congrats to the Braves for not getting swept in the series.  Glad they did better in generating more runs & better percentage of RISP turning into scoring. 

Congrats to Freeman for receiving the "Rookie of the Month" award, along with having the longest hitting streak ever by a rookie!


----------



## fishinbub

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope Washington does not sweep Atlanta with a win tonight.  At least Uggla & Freeman still have their long hitting streak going.  Looks like they pulled Lowe out of the game last night one inning too late.  Folks say Lowe does better in cooler weather, kinda like last year losing lots but doing better in playoffs.  Lowe is the highest paid Braves pitcher so it's too bad they did not find a better one at a lower price before the trade deadline.



I think Lowe is just getting too old. Once he gets tired, the sinker starts to flatten out. I think he could still be a valuable arm in the pen. Let one of the studs in AAA fill his spot in the rotation...


----------



## WilcoSportsman

I agree that Lowe's just gotten old. No one can throw an 87 mph sinker that starts above the belt and drops to a hitter's quads in the MLB without getting shelled. I would love to see Lowe moved to the bullpen for long relief (so he's throwing in games that are already out of hand) and one of the pitching prospects brought up to fill Lowe's spot in the rotation for the remainder. Heck, they could even make Christian Martinez the fifth starter and it would be a significant upgrade over Derek Lowe. I don't think that any of this will happen, but it will be interesting to see what Fredi and the Braves brass decide to do.
  I love the Braves and they've been having a pretty good year, but they've got to quit losing to the Nationals. I cannot understand how they let Rick Ankiel do that much damage. He played with the Braves last year and they have got to know not to give him anything in the middle of the strikezone because he is a dead PULL hitter. Between losing the Reds' series, tying the Pirates' series, winning the Marlins' series, and losing the Nationals' series we're 8 back in the East, with a less than comfortable lead in the Wildcard standings. I hope they pull it together and not slide in the second half like they did last year.


----------



## westcobbdog

Lowe is very avg right now..move him to the pen for mop up duty or damage control (at 15 mill this season ) and move any young arm into that spot in the rotation.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Agreed but when he is has  the fastball moving he is tough to hit but yes bring on the young guns.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

The problem is his fastball has lost both zip and sink. Derek Lowe is just at the tail end of his career and is really starting to give out.


----------



## Ballplayer

Its getting really spooky now, just a few days ago the Braves were -3 and now -8.  Lets hope there's better days coming because the Diamondbacks are gaining on the wild-card slot !


----------



## Resica

Ballplayer said:


> Its getting really spooky now, just a few days ago the Braves were -3 and now -8.  Lets hope there's better days coming because the Diamondbacks are gaining on the wild-card slot !



Nice!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ballplayer said:


> Lets hope there's better days coming because the Diamondbacks are gaining on the wild-card slot !



Wow, Braves are only leading the wildcard slot by 2.5 games. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/wildcard.jsp

MLB Wildcard Standings


----------



## Ballplayer

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Wow, Braves are only leading the wildcard slot by 2.5 games.
> 
> 
> http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/standings/wildcard.jsp
> 
> MLB Wildcard Standings



Thats the race we need to worry about since they(Braves) have no bearing with the other divisions despite their very good won/loss record and I don't see the Braves overtaking the Phillies at all unless half their line-up goes on the disabled list which of course is very unlikely. As of now our enemy is the Diamondbacks so we've got to  them down !


----------



## gsubo

The phillies cant keep up their pace all year..I hope..

I dont know what in the world has happened to Heyward..no power, no average, its like he is just lost up there. 

Did read on the Braves website that Mcclouth has a sports herner he underwent surgery for.  Which means hes likely out the rest of the year..and the braves likely wont bring him back next year.

I like the addition of bourne in center and Constanza needs to be playing as well..whether its in left while chipper is out or in right once chipper is back and prado is back in left.   They create some hits and havoc on the bases


----------



## paddlin samurai

i take back everything i ever said about Uggs...hope he keeps it up.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Always nice to win up in NY.  Good job Braves.  Glad Uggla & Freeman still have their hitting streaks going, but sorry that Bourn's short hitting streak came to an end.  Bet the Mets were glad Chipper did not play against them since he gets all fired up when going to NY.


----------



## Resica

gsubo said:


> The phillies cant keep up their pace all year..I hope..I dont know what in the world has happened to Heyward..no power, no average, its like he is just lost up there.
> 
> Did read on the Braves website that Mcclouth has a sports herner he underwent surgery for.  Which means hes likely out the rest of the year..and the braves likely wont bring him back next year.
> 
> I like the addition of bourne in center and Constanza needs to be playing as well..whether its in left while chipper is out or in right once chipper is back and prado is back in left.   They create some hits and havoc on the bases



Why not?


----------



## Ballplayer

As of now the Giants are our problem in the Wild Card pursuit, they've now been knocked out of 1st by the Rockies so the National League West may determine the Braves future more so than the Phillies. My eyes are looking "west".


----------



## fishinbub

Ballplayer said:


> I don't see the Braves overtaking the Phillies at all unless half their line-up goes on the disabled list which of course is very unlikely.



Utley and Rollins have a history of injuries, Their top three in the rotation are 34 or older, and they have no bullpen. No, absolutely no chance the Phils slow down as the summer progresses...


----------



## GADAWGS

And then again, this time last season the Braves had a 7 game lead over the Phillies and blew that. I absolutely HATE the Phillies, more so than any Mets team I can remember. But doggoned if they are not a very good team. And adding Pence was a huge bonus for them. 
My question is this, whats the outlook on the return of Medlin? That kid was a pleasant surprise last year


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good to win the series up in NY.  Surprised that Chipper did nothing in Sat.'s game but came in late today to win the game.  Sorry to see Freeman's rookie record hitting streak come to an end at 20 games Sunday, but glad Uggla extends his streak to 28 with a late game hit, tying Marquis Grissom's 1996 record.


----------



## dieselengine9

paddlin samurai said:


> i take back everything i ever said about Uggs...hope he keeps it up.



Me too.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Fine win for the Braves last night with Uggla extending his hitting streak to 29 & tying Rowland Office's 1976 record, but hope Dan goes ahead of him tonight with another hit.  Looks like they currently have a rain delay in Florida instead of starting the game.


----------



## huntindawg

Wonderful coaching there by fredi.  IDIOT!!


----------



## huntindawg

Lucky to take that one last night....

Why Fredi sat on his rear to let Beachy get 2 outs and then took him out against Buck who he'd already fanned twice is beyond me? 

The ghost of Booby is alive and well.


----------



## westcobbdog

huntindawg said:


> Lucky to take that one last night....
> 
> Why Fredi sat on his rear to let Beachy get 2 outs and then took him out against Buck who he'd already fanned twice is beyond me?
> 
> The ghost of Booby is alive and well.



It played out that way because thats the hunch Freddy went with. He doesn't get the benefit of hindsight after the fact, he just goes with his hunch..I am just hopin he learned from it,too. He appears to be a solid mlb mgr. to me, not a boob. 

Nice to see the Braves with a couple of speedy "rug rats" as Chipper call's em'. This team is looking pretty good. When the rosters expand it will be interesting to see who joins the team.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Iam sitting there watching the game up 3 to 0 and i flip the channel for two seconds then BAM the game is tied ....Beachy looked tired in that last inning but i think i would have let him finish the inning,  i mean the worse that could happened happened with someone else throwing the golfer ball.  I like Freddy good manager though.


----------



## huntindawg

I agree, I think he's a good manager.  But this is his second major bonehead move of the year (the first was pitching to Kemp).  

When Beachy threw a 55 foot curve ball, it was time to get him out of the game.  But when that didn't happen and he got 2 outs, there was absolutely no reason to take him out when Buck was coming to the plate.


----------



## Ballplayer

Seems to me that regardless of the line-up the Braves usually play pretty good baseball and have actually lost only a few games this season BUT have given many away on a silver platter and last night was close. Almost lost Chipper again on that hit and run  at second(limped away), it was a good play to make but replace him with Conrad who has alot more speed, can play 3rd, and chances are Chipper was'nt going to bat again anyway so why run the risk of another injury. After 4-5 yrs managing "big ball" Freddie should know alot more than he's displaying and I hope he succeeds because they're to good of a team to crash and burn.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Memo to Jason Heyward:

Re: Baserunning rule 101

Rule 101:  A pinch runner is usually put in the game for the express purpose of *NOT* getting picked off.

If we wanted to get someone picked off, we would leave the original player in and let your dumb butt ride the pine.

Thank you.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Heyward was safe.


----------



## huntindawg

Agreed...w/ Doc


----------



## bulldawg1557

Thank the good Lord they finally released Scott Proctor and called up the second best prospect! Vizcaino is going to strengthen there bullpen.. Good Job Brass


----------



## WilcoSportsman

bulldawg1557 said:


> Thank the good Lord they finally released Scott Proctor and called up the second best prospect! Vizcaino is going to strengthen there bullpen.. Good Job Brass



Bout time. When they get Moylan back the bullpen is going to be nasty.


----------



## westcobbdog

thats some good news..adios senor proctor!


----------



## Horns

I am proud that the Proctor era is gone as well.


----------



## bulldawg1557

WilcoSportsman said:


> Bout time. When they get Moylan back the bullpen is going to be nasty.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Watched the MLB scoreboard online & hated to see the Braves lose their lead & have to go into extra innings to barely win.  Good to see more Atlanta history with Uggla keeping his hitting streak going at 30.


----------



## huntindawg

Vizciano's stuff looked good but he couldn't throw strikes, which is the death of any releiver.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Good start for Atlanta scoring in the 1st three innings.  Way to go Uggla keeping his hitting streak alive & tying Rico Carty in 1970 to add to the record books.   Fine win for the Braves.  Sounds like Proctor was released instead of being sent back down to the minors.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Yes Proctor was DFA'd.  To quote an old GT poster on the AJC blogs... Thank God and Greyhound.


----------



## DSGB

Some nervous jitters for Vizciano last night. Hopefully he's over that and can start contributing out of the 'pen. That curve ball is nasty!


----------



## paddlin samurai

nasty with a capital N !


----------



## bulldawg1557

DSGB said:


> Some nervous jitters for Vizciano last night. Hopefully he's over that and can start contributing out of the 'pen. That curve ball is nasty!


He will get his stuff together. Just young and nervous.


----------



## Ballplayer

Lets hope the Braves keep strokin, but I'm having a ball watching the race in the West between the D'backs and Giants which could possibly affect the Braves wild card shot, now thats a battle going back and forth which has got to be a nail biter for their fans and developing ulcers for the 2 managers. Good baseball for fans this year.


----------



## DSGB

Ballplayer said:


> Lets hope the Braves keep strokin, but I'm having a ball watching the race in the West between the D'backs and Giants which could possibly affect the Braves wild card shot, now thats a battle going back and forth which has got to be a nail biter for their fans and developing ulcers for the 2 managers. Good baseball for fans this year.



And both of them will be making a trip to The Ted next week....


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Ballplayer said:


> Lets hope the Braves keep strokin, but I'm having a ball watching the race in the West between the D'backs and Giants which could possibly affect the Braves wild card shot, now thats a battle going back and forth which has got to be a nail biter for their fans and developing ulcers for the 2 managers. Good baseball for fans this year.



good for us because they are beating each other up, too.  when they play, one of the has to lose.


----------



## Resica

Can anybody beat the Fightin Phils?


----------



## Ballplayer

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> good for us because they are beating each other up, too.  when they play, one of the has to lose.



 Thats why I'm lovin it so much !!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Hope the Braves can give Coach Bobby Cox a good win tonight for his Hall of Fame Team Induction Day & Retirement Ceremony. 


http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/presspass/gamenotes.jsp?c_id=mlb 

Game Notes, Page 1 of 9 below:


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Chipper Jones still has it, I don't care what anyone says. Jose Costanza is still on fire, and is quickly becoming my favorite Brave on this team. He plays the game the right way and is good for the game of baseball. Congrats to Uggla for breaking the Braves record.


----------



## david w.

How many home runs is that?IM losing count!


----------



## Twenty five ought six

5 home runs.

Zambrano got run for throwing at Chipper.  What a punk.  Chipper wasn't throwing those fat pitches right down the middle.


----------



## david w.

The braves were coming for him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Wish I could've seen this one on regular OTA TV with such a good game the players gave Bobby Cox on his special day, scoring in 5 innings in a row in the 2nd-6th.  Glad they gained a game with the 1st place Phillies losing to Washington tonight.  Uggla keeps his hitting streak going now in 32 games, now the Braves 2nd place record behind Tommy Holmes 1945 record of 37.  I'll include the box score details on the 5 Homeruns.  Looks like Atlanta made Zambrano very popular.    

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_08_12_chnmlb_atlmlb_1&mode=box 

HR: Uggla 2 (26, 2nd inning off Zambrano, 0 on, 0 out; 5th inning off Zambrano, 0 on, 1 out), Jones, C (10, 3rd inning off Zambrano, 2 on, 2 out), Constanza (2, 4th inning off Zambrano, 0 on, 1 out), Freeman (16, 5th inning off Zambrano, 0 on, 1 out).


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Best game I've been to in a long time.  Big crowd, going absolutely ape at every gopher ball Zambrano served up.  He is such a punk.  It was funny because when Zambrano came up to bat the organist would play Pink Floyd's Brain Damage.  ESPN reporting Zambrano cleaned out his locker and left.

Uggla's shot got the crown going.  Chipper's was an absolute bomb... Every bit of 420 feet.  The ball was really carrying tonight.


----------



## westcobbdog

That was a great game. The crowd was rocking with the pre game festivities and then all those homers. Carlos needs to get back on his meds. That was also my best Braves game in a long time.


----------



## Nitram4891

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Best game I've been to in a long time.  Big crowd, going absolutely ape at every gopher ball Zambrano served up.  He is such a punk.  It was funny because when Zambrano came up to bat the organist would play Pink Floyd's Brain Damage.  ESPN reporting Zambrano cleaned out his locker and left.
> 
> Uggla's shot got the crown going.  Chipper's was an absolute bomb... Every bit of 420 feet.  The ball was really carrying tonight.



X2  Awesome game to go to.


----------



## Ballplayer

It was a great game for the team and Bobby. Sad to hear about the death of Ernie Johnson though. On the comment by Wilcosportsman about Costanza, I'm still trying to figure out how he spent 7-8 yrs in the minors and was overlooked for so long ?  I hope he's for real and has staying power and not just a flash in the pan.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Ballplayer said:


> It was a great game for the team and Bobby. Sad to hear about the death of Ernie Johnson though. On the comment by Wilcosportsman about Costanza, I'm still trying to figure out how he spent 7-8 yrs in the minors and was overlooked for so long ?  I hope he's for real and has staying power and not just a flash in the pan.



Probably because hes getting extremely lucky on balls in play right now.  Despite his homer last night, he has only driven about 3 balls in all of his hits.  Relying on ground balls finding holes for your hits ia not a very sustainable way to keep up a batting average.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yippee, the Braves game tonight starting now is on regular OTA TV Channel 17 WPCH so I can see it instead of having to watch the MLB online scoreboard updates.  Uggla wasted no time extending his hitting streak in his 1st AB tonight.

Wonder if Zambrano has changed his mind yet to rejoin the Cubs tonight???


----------



## gsubo

D. Lowe just kills any momentum this team ever has. He has lost his sinker and just throws a bp fastball up there now.


----------



## paddlin samurai

He ought to learn to throw a knuckle ball so his fastball will look faster...he even looks like a knuckleball pitcher.


----------



## Nitram4891

bad day for the braves today.  Oh well, need wins this week.


----------



## huntindawg

Linebrink does it again......


----------



## bkl021475

Freddie Gonzales just flat sucks as a manager, that's it! He has cost Beachy, (who is our best pitcher) his last two games. Give us a new manager and we are good for at least ten to twenty more wins next year. The last place Marlins dropped that loser for a reason and now we know without a doubt why, blah blah, he sucks!


----------



## bkl021475

Face it, the Braves are not owened by anyone that gives a toot about winning, get used to this until they are sold to Blank or Cuban or someone who gives a poop about winning, I'm sick!


----------



## bkl021475

huntindawg said:


> Linebrink does it again......



Gonzales sucks, he put him in!


----------



## bkl021475

Nitram4891 said:


> bad day for the braves today.  Oh well, need wins this week.



We have to win despite the manager, good luck with that! I wish we had any kind of ownership, just anyone that gave a dump......anyone!


----------



## bkl021475

gsubo said:


> D. Lowe just kills any momentum this team ever has. He has lost his sinker and just throws a bp fastball up there now.



Yep, Lowe is wasted space! 100% agreed! Idc what he does later...


----------



## gsubo

I have no idea why Gonzo yanked Beachy.  That was the first real jam he was in all game.  He coulda pitched out of it or at least come away with less runs given up than linebrink.  he ranks right up there with Proctor in my opinion. Aint done nothin special all year..


----------



## Nitram4891

hopefully tonight is not a repeat of yesterday.  Come on braves!


----------



## paddlin samurai

sweet play by Alex G.- makes it look so easy.


----------



## david w.

Great game!I love how it ended.


----------



## Kendallbearden

david w. said:


> Great game!I love how it ended.



x2. A grand slam would have been more flashy though


----------



## Benhillcountyhunter

Yeah, great game.  Didn't get tuned in until the 9th.  Could not have picked a better inning.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Thank God for the last inning Braves heroics to win the game since according to the sports news reports SF has such a good record of winning when leading so late in the game, where it's the only 2nd loss for SF when leading late in the game.  Hope Atlanta continue to win more.


----------



## Nitram4891

Braves walk off again!


----------



## DSGB

Great game all around for the most part. I was hoping Delgado could finish it, but it all worked out. Visciano is looking better after that shaky first outing. 

Awesome play by Uggla and AGon on that double play! 

I thought Prado had it won with that drive to left, but Huff made a great play to run it down. Then Prado comes back and finishes it in the 11th. Got to give credit to Conrad for setting it up with the ground-rule double. 

Anybody think Cody Ross will get one in the ribs in the next two games? I figured they weren't going to do anything with the game being so close last night. He did get buzzed once by Visciano, setting up that breaking ball that had him ducking. That would have been sweet if he could've thrown it for a strike.

The Braves' future is looking bright!


----------



## Twiggbuster

Go Braves!! Ernie would have been proud.

Cody Ross crushed- I mean crushed- that ball he hit out to left!!! Need to pitch around that guy.


----------



## FlipKing

Cody Ross gonna be put in place for that bat flip. I just hope its Venters or Kimbrel that does it. I want the fastball to be closer to 100


----------



## DSGB

Yep, it was one of the hardest hit balls I've seen all year. However, the bat flip and little hop/skip was uncalled for, especially since it was the first hit of the game for his team against a pitcher making his 2nd ML start. I can see if he does that with every home run (ex. Sammy Sosa), but it just seemed like he was trying to show him up to me. 
I agree it should be Venters or Kimbrel late in the game when we are up 6-0. It will probably be tomorrow's game, so there's little chance for retaliation or spilling over to the next game.


----------



## paddlin samurai

We are loaded with young guns, hope some will get to show their stuff come september- Delgado looked awesome.  Alex G. another great play on the double play- the guy can play.


----------



## Ballplayer

I disagree with the throwing "junk" at batters regardless of a hitters attitude and show, thankfully the Braves are known to be a team that does'nt play dirty, respect goes along way as Bobby Cox proved, he broke records getting thrown out of games but the Umps respected him greatly.


----------



## DSGB

Based on the article posted last night, it doesn't appear that anything will happen. If his little skip is part of his normal routine, then so be it.

I thought this comment by Chipper was funny.


> "I really didn't see it because he hit it to Lake Oconee and I wanted to try and see it land," Jones said. "I heard about it. Obviously, it's not appreciated. But Cody's not a guy who you would deem to show somebody up."



http://atlanta.braves.mlb.com/news/article.jsp?ymd=20110817&content_id=23351154&notebook_id=23351156&vkey=notebook_atl&c_id=atl


----------



## DSGB

They made a game of it in the 9th last night after Cain shut them down for the most part. Too bad Linebrink gave up those two runs in the top half of the inning.

JJ struggled a bit early, leaving some pitches up and falling behind hitters. He improved as the night went on, though.

They need to do some damage against Lincecum early, instead of waiting until the late innings. Still have a five game lead in the wild card, but would be nice to increase it tonight.


----------



## huntindawg

What a gem by Minor (and EOF, V, and K) to beat Lincecum last night.

Struck out 9 of the 18 he faced and had great control all night.


Oh, and JHey had a couple good at bats w/ a hit...and Constanza had 1AB w/ a hit.


----------



## DSGB

Great game! Minor and the 'pen deserve all the credit, but they may still be playing had Chipper not made Lincecum pay for his mistake.


----------



## fishinbub

huntindawg said:


> What a gem by Minor (and EOF, V, and K) to beat Lincecum last night.
> 
> Struck out 9 of the 18 he faced and had great control all night.
> 
> 
> Oh, and JHey had a couple good at bats w/ a hit...and Constanza had 1AB w/ a hit.



Yep, bullpen is lights out...


----------



## huntindawg

Bahahahahahahah.....


----------



## Nitram4891

Another chipper HR....  Really like the way this game is going tonight and last night's game.  These are practice playoff games.


----------



## paddlin samurai

I take back the chipper jones injury comments... we need him for this run we are about to make.


----------



## Nitram4891

Awesome catch by bourn.  Another great Braves ball game!  Everything going right for the bravos tonight....back to back by Uggla and Freeman...that combination doesn't get old.


----------



## fredw

Great evening at the ball park. We saw Uggla go yard twice, Freeman once, Chipper make a heck of a play at third, Bourn make the play of the game when he crashed into the center field wall and held on to the ball, and a fan get chased down on the field....handcuffed and hauled away by the police. Oh yea, the best part.....an 8 - 1 win for the braves.

Chipper may be getting old but he can still dig it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Another good Braves win Saturday.  Sounds like Atlanta got more help in the wildcard race, too.  Glad to hear today that Chipper announced his plans to play next year.


----------



## WilcoSportsman

Swept the D-backs, gotta keep this run going.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice job on another Braves win.  Congrats to Uggla getting his 30th HR tonight, 5th time to have a 30+ HR season, with the last Brave reaching 30 being Andruw Jones in 2006 with 41.


----------



## DSGB

Hopefully Constanza's ankle isn't hurt too bad. Looked like JJ might have hurt himself, as well, but he stuck it out.


----------



## Nitram4891

Have a terrible feeling about Sherrill coming in.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

Shearill kinda scares me, but he can be downright nasty when he's on.

Braves winning ugly these last 2 games but I'll take it.

Nice game by Heyward.  Gotta have ABs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Yep, at least the Braves held on for a win even though it wasn't one of their better ones with both teams scoring only in one inning each.  Errors by Uggla, Gonzalez, & Heyward didn't make the game any easier.  Fine 1st grand slam HR by Heyward.  Hope that gives him some good momentum to continue hitting well.  Tough inning pitching by Minor in the 5th.  Kimbrel sure is spoiling us with his record 40 saves.  Glad to see Atlanta hang in there for the win despite the rough situations they had to work thru.  

Box score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_08_23_atlmlb_chnmlb_1&mode=box 

FIELDING
E: Uggla (13, throw), Gonzalez, Al (10, throw), Heyward (6, fielding).


----------



## DSGB

I was a little worried when they brought Sherrill in, as well. The 'pen got the job done once again!

Good to see Heyward with a three hit night. Not only hitting his first GS, but going the opposite way, as well. 

Chipper keeping it rolling with three hits of his own.


----------



## paddlin samurai

Big Hey bringing da big stick with him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Mets beat the Phillies for a rare loss so the Braves have a chance to make some ground on 'em with a win tonight.


----------



## Arrow3

Am I the only one who thinks we need to get rid of Lowe?


----------



## fishnguy

Arrow3 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks we need to get rid of Lowe?



No, you're not! Derek Lowe still sucks. He has like one really good game out of five and the rest you have to score at least 6 to have a chance to win.


----------



## Arrow3

fishnguy said:


> No, you're not! Derek Lowe still sucks. He has like one really good game out of five and the rest you have to score at least 6 to have a chance to win.



That fits him perfectly!


----------



## Resica

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Mets beat the Phillies for a rare loss so the Braves have a chance to make some ground on 'em with a win tonight.



I hate when that happens!!


----------



## huntindawg

???

Lowe pitched well last night....2 ER through 7 is a quality start in anyone's book.  

Recently, September has been his month and hopefully it will be again this year.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

He struggled a little last night but still came out with good results.  That's two good starts in a row for him.


----------



## riprap

I am not a Lowe fan by any means, but he did better than the guys behind him last night. This batting still concerns me. They are only getting scoring chances in one or two innings. They are still not getting the clutch hits. Hopefully Constanza is better and can replace Heyward. He got lucky with the home run the other night that would have been an out at any other stadium. He always grounds to second and watching that one down the middle last night was horrible.


----------



## sowega hunter

Arrow3 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks we need to get rid of Lowe?



I automatically think LOSE when Lowe is pitching!!!


----------



## hawg dawg

sowega hunter said:


> I automatically think LOSE when Lowe is pitching!!!



Yep. When Lowe holds the other team to 3 runs you HAVE to win.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Some reports say Lowe is not good in hot weather but does better in cooler temps.  Seems like with Lowe being the highest paid pitcher that the Braves could replace him with a younger proven more consistent performer.  Even though Atlanta won the series, it was disappointing to not make gains on the more consistent winning 1st place Phils.

EDIT:  Fine early win today for the Braves to also win the series.  Great 2 HR game for McCann with 4 RBI's & also for Bourn going 4 for 5 hits.  

Box Score:  

http://mlb.mlb.com/mlb/gameday/index.jsp?gid=2011_08_25_atlmlb_chnmlb_1&mode=box


----------



## riprap

Good win today with a good number of runs.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Seems like with Lowe being the highest paid pitcher that the Braves could replace him with a younger proven more consistent performer.



baseball contracts are guaranteed.  Play him or not, you still have to pay him.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> baseball contracts are guaranteed.  Play him or not, you still have to pay him.



No joke.  That's obvious.  Many times in trades there are financial trades include cover player's remaining contract period.  The Braves could get 2 or more young talented pitchers or other positions that could develop into all-stars or there may even be a net savings where extra funds could be used on other player additions.  Value of players early in careers increase over time to a point where sometimes they start dropping then commanding late in their careers lesser salaries.  It's just a simple business deal where hopefully both teams come out ahead.  Supply & demand dynamics of economics can also come into play.  Lots of variables for owners to play with to work out was is best for them.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

If they could've make that move during the season they would have done and I do expect them to deal Lowe in the offseason.  Although I'm not sure that they will actually get any players in return.  Maybe just get some salary relief.


----------



## riprap

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If they could've make that move during the season they would have done and I do expect them to deal Lowe in the offseason.  Although I'm not sure that they will actually get any players in return.  Maybe just get some salary relief.



I forgot his name (for good reason), but what happened to the Japanese or Chinese pitcher from last year we paid so dearly for? Is he still getting paid?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> If they could've make that move during the season they would have done and I do expect them to deal Lowe in the offseason.  Although I'm not sure that they will actually get any players in return.  Maybe just get some salary relief.



Yep, you're right about they probably won't get anyone for him unless they get lucky to find a desperate team placing a higher price on him & it can't happen until after the world series since the trade deadline is way behind us.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

riprap said:


> I forgot his name (for good reason), but what happened to the Japanese or Chinese pitcher from last year we paid so dearly for? Is he still getting paid?



11	Kenshin Kawakami	5-11	200	Right 


http://www.oursportscentral.com/services/releases/?id=4274067 

Kenshin Kawakami off the DL
August 13, 2011 - Southern League (SL) Mississippi Braves (Double-A)
Pearl, MS - The Mississippi Braves announce today Saturday, August 13, 2011, that RHP Kenshin Kawakami is now off the disabled list and is now active on the Mississippi Braves roster.


----------



## westcobbdog

come on Bravos, only 6 back behind the Philthies..


----------



## Resica

Anyone watching?


----------



## DSGB

Prado should make that play........


----------



## riprap

Braves need to concentrate on the wildcard. The only way anyone is going to beat the Phillies is if the Phillies all come down with the flu at the same time during the playoffs.


----------



## DSGB

White boys can't jump.

Matty D is a white boy.


----------



## Nitram4891

riprap said:


> Braves need to concentrate on the wildcard. The only way anyone is going to beat the Phillies is if the Phillies all come down with the flu at the same time during the playoffs.



The season series is tied ... I think.


----------



## DSGB

This one's getting out of hand.


----------



## Resica

Just starting to get good!


----------



## Resica

Anybody watching? Uggla just hit one out.


----------



## tcward

Braves just need to give up. The Phillies have their number bad as I hate to say it!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Ouch!  That hurt getting swept in the series with the Phillies.  At least the Braves made the score progressively closer each game after getting blown out with the 1st game shut-out.  Hope Atlanta can pick themselves up to play better in tomorrows make-up double-header with the Mets.


----------



## Resica

tcward said:


> Braves just need to give up. The Phillies have their number bad as I hate to say it!



Never give up.


----------



## Mistrfish

I don't see the Braves giving up at all.   Unfortunately I don't believe they have the starting rotation to win the N.L . As we seen tonight the Phillies are the real deal.  That really hurt to say.


----------



## DSGB

Last night's game was better than the last two. Man, I was hoping Freeman would come though for a second time. The Phillies are gonna be tough to beat once the playoffs start.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Nice confidence building 2-win double-header by the Braves yesterday over the Mets.  Yep, noone has been able to slow down or stop the steamrolling Phillies lately.  Gonna be tough for anyone going up against them in the post-season games.


----------



## paddlin samurai

man chipper a 20 homer dude...maybe?  Love him hitting in the two hole.


----------



## crokseti

Ugly game last night. The pressure showed on their faces.


----------

